# IUI Girls with a BFP! Pt 2



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home girls
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi girls, I trust you are all well.  Am feeling very tired at the moment and just want to curl up under my desk and sleep but fear I may get sacked. 

Now that the fantastic news has sunk in, I am beginning to worry about it all, am desperate to go for a scan so I can see the little heartbeat(s) and am trying very hard not to turn into a neurotic woman.  Still have symptoms so keep telling myself that has got to be good news and I know there is no reason to think otherwise but our little ones are so precious already.  Mine is only the size of an apple seed and I am in love with it.  I guess everyone feels this way ..... dont they?!?!?


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes Floss-I reckon we all feel the same way  

I was DESPERATE for my first scan at 7 weeks just to see a heartbeat and to know i was a step closer to all being ok in the end.

Am now desperate for my second scan this afternoon just to check the blob is still there and beating away.

Then I will be desperate for my nuchal at 11 weeks,then my first NHS scan etc etc 


xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello,

Floss - what you are feeling is perfectly normal - I remember being constantly worried that something was wrong, you just need to try & remember that if something was wrong you would know physically, so you will be fine.  I don't think you ever stop waiting for your scans, having just had my 20 week (& last) scan the next time I see my baby will be when he/she is born & that seems like an eternity to me at times!!  When is your scan?

36 - how did your scan go yesterday??  Tell us all about it!

Hope everyone else is well.  I am fine - really starting to get a bump now, I think I finally look pregnant as opposed to having eaten too many pies!!

Minkey x


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reassurance, I dont want to appear neurotic.

How exciting to finally get a proper baby-bump Minkey, I cant wait!

36 how did your scan go?

Lisa x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Well scan went fine thanks-eventually....

Had a panic becasue the lttle bugger was hiding at first and doc had real trouble finding it. 
Then,I couldn't see the heartbeat-another panic. 

Anyway,all was fine and blob even seems to be on track size-wise now.

Have nuchal booked for 3 weeks time,the day before I fly to Boston on Business.I will hit 12 weeks while I am out there and am panicking slightly about the flight.What will be will be though I guess.

How is everyone else today?

xx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi All

I was so grateful to read all your posts about scans. My 12 week one is tomorrow and I'm convinced something is wrong.  No real evidence of course but I feel like I need the constant reassurance of a picture to convince me it's really real after all this time.

Have been off sick for the last 3 days with a stinking cold. This has given me much time to have angst about whether a) my boobs are getting bigger b) my tummy is getting bigger c) am I sleepy enough etc.etc.
I feel a fool so am mighty relieved to see I am not alone. 

Hope everyone is OK

Elly xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

36 - glad to hear the scan went OK in the end - I hope you feel abit reassured now?

Elly - good luck for your scan today, let us know how you get on!

Happy Friday everyone!!

Minkey x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Scan went OK -- though they took ages and ages and didn't speak much English so I really had to prod them to find out what was going on.  Anyway saw the requisite number of feet and hands and even a couple of noses  
I am so relieved I can at last tell everyone.... But have to wait until DH is home and he is running late.. grrrrrrr

They also did the nuchal test thing and said these results were OK too so now I just have to worry about all the other things that could go wrong!

Hope everyone has had an OK week. My snotty cold is clearing .. hurrah and I am preparing to feed the blobs with their not so healty king prawn dansak.

Elly xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello!
Well I really must appologise for my irregular postings, work and other commitments mean I'm hardly ever getting the chance to get time to log on. Still feeling really tired, just phoned midwife to check my blood results were ok as most people are a bit shocked I'm as tired as I am. I was taking the philosophy that my midwife would phone if there are any problems..but I was also told by friends not to think like that....and when I phoned her she said she would check and get back to me! Part of me is hoping I'm a bit anaemic and that some iron tablets will see me right. Thanks for the advice on vitmains, will go to the chemist tomorrow and see which ones are ok for me to take.

Enough about me...now yo all of you...I seem to be the only one this week who hasn't had a scan! I'm so pleased your scans went well, Minkey, 36 and Elly. It's so reassuring isn't it.

FLoss, I think its only natural to worry, the worry of the 2ww is just the begining, I think being a parent means a lifetime of worry!!

Anyway, I'm going to have to catch up on all my emails etc...made this my 1st stop as soon as I got online!

GOing to watch some friends doing the Great North Run on Sunday, Minkey was it your DH doing it as well?

Bye for now, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi 

Hope everyone had an OK weekend. I got my highlights done (at last) which was great... don't feel quite such a trog now.

Also I seem to be less sleepy which is a relief .. am beginning to feel there is a light at the end of the exhaustion tunnel.

Wishing you all a good week

Elly xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone,

Northern Lass - yes DH did do the Great North Run, he travelled up from London on his own though as it was my nephew's 1st birthday, so I went to his little party instead!  He did it in a good time, so was pleased, but is very tired today though!

Hope everyone else is OK - I walked around Whipsnade Zoo yesterday with my sister & nephew - I was exhausted by the end!  He loved the animals though.

We are off on holiday next weekend - I am really looking forward to the break, but need to spend the week washing etc & working out what we need.

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone
Good to hear you're all doing well with scans and stuff.  Just got back yesterday from a lovely week in France.  Very relaxing and it was good to get some sunshine to shake off my neverending cold.

Yep, I'm still worrying as much as everyone else.  Although I'm much happier today as we went for the scan this morning and everything is fine.  Bubs are nearly 2cm now, clever things, and I could see the heartbeats clearly this time - I'm so proud!  The nurses were very pleased with how things are going and have discharged me now but said to pop in and let them now how things go - really nice of them.  It'll be so odd not going to the clinic every week or so.  Mostly I am pleased that I can stop taking nasty cyclogest when I've finished the last last few -    

Still feeling a bit queasy especially in the evenings.  I am so not sleeping any better, though - even worse than normal.  On Saturday I was still WIDE AWAKE at 6am and then had to get up at 8 to catch our flight home.  Completely shattered yesterday  .  So much for pregnancy making you sleep more - guess it will hit me soon enough.

Minkey - where are you going on your hols?

36 - are you looking forward to Boston?  You should be fine with the flying but get some flight socks and some sea bands and make sure you move around the plane lots.  And tell the check-in staff you're pg so they give you and aisle seat and keep an eye on you.

Hello to Northern Lass, Scarlett, Elly, Floss


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I'm worried.. this thread is getting very quiet.  Have we all defected to the bun in the oven crowd?

Elly xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I'm sorry I haven't kept up with posting but working 12 1/2 hour shifts has resulted in only short conversations, even with DH, and having to go to bed as soon as I have come in from work!!  

I am so glad everyones scans have been ok, I had a sneaky one at work on friday, it was lovely!! The nose and lips were really clear, and his/her foot was stuck up in the air!!!!

I hope you are all keeping well and working on those names!
Speak to you soon
Love from
Oink X


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

Elly I am still here!  Having a manic week at work as we are off to Cyprus on Sunday ,so I have loads to get done before I take the week off!

My bump is getting bigger daily, I think I  will finally be in maternity clothes for work when I return, I have been putting this off for as long as possible, but there is no denying it now!

Not much else to report, just looking forward to the holiday.  I have booked my next midwife appointment, by which time I will be 24 weeks - it all seems to be going much faster now after the initial 3 months!

Hope everyone is well,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone
elly - I'm still here!  I keep checking to see if anyone's posted but it has been pretty quiet.  Not defected to the Bun in the Oven but I do post there as well.

Oink - lucky you getting a sneaky scan!  Perks of the job, eh!

Minkey - good to hear you've a nice little bump now.  And you're not in maternity clothes already?  Blimey, you have managed to put it off.  HOpe you have a great holiday!

Northern Lass - did you get any info on your blood results?  sorry you're so tired but I guess it hits everyone differently.

My boobs are going through a bit of a growth spurt.  I am now an offical B cup for the first time in my life - HOORAH!!!!

I am so bored at work, I'm not busy enough to keep myself occupied at the moment.  I know I should be pleased - usually its manic deadlines and chaos.  Must go and find something proper to do........


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morgan,

As you mentioned it, I have gone  from DD to an F cup (so far) - so I am sure there is more growth for you yet   

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Crikey, Minkey -    I'm not worthy!!!!


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi everyone

just a really quick note because I'm knackered from my stonmasonry class.  
Hope everyone is OK.. I too post on the bun in the oven thead so it wasn't meant as a criticism.

Speak to you all later

Elly xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morgan,

Oh but you are very worthy!!  It is not pleasurable having such a huge chest, although DH does keep telling me I could get some work on the side as a page 3 model!!! 



Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi, 
Sorry for being 'quiet' but really struggling to find time to get to pc. Don't get home till 10pm at night and then usually straight to bed and emailing from work is not an option!

No news on blood test results but not feeling as exhausted so hopefully getting to the 'blooming' stage everyone keeps talking about. Still not sleeping great and waking up loads in the night..hey ho just see it as training for when little one comes along! My boobs are also causing me a problem, bought some bras that I was told would see me through pregnancy and already finding them tight...42F, my mum had a fit when I told her on the phone! The first I do when I get home is take my bra off...even before I take my shoes off!! Think that's whats making it difficult to sleep, can't get comfy...so god knows what it'll be like when I have a massive bump as well!!!!!!

Anyway pleased everyone else seems to be doing ok. Minkey if I don't speak to you before I hope you have a fab time in Cyprus.

Love to everyone, Northern Lass x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello everyone
Northern Lass - sorry to hear you're having such trouble sleeping.  Also I guess the boobs things is a mixed blessing.  Can you wear a bikini top or anything that might not be so tight?

Elly - stonemasonry class sounds fab - tell us more!  

Oink - hope your shifts calm down a bit and you can get some proper rest.

Hope everyone else is ok.  I am getting fed up with having a headache EVERY DAY.  Doesn't feel right to be guzzling paracetamol but its the only thing that helps even slightly.

Floss, Sarah, where are you girls?


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm here!-Well just about....

Have had a really busy week up and down to Somerset and when I have had spare time all I have done is eat!
I cannot stop myself,I am just SO bloody hungry.

Not good news really.I lost nearly 8 stone to get pg and have managed with a lot of hard work to keep it off for nearly 3 yrs.
Was told today that one should only put on 5lbs in weeks 1-20!!Well I have managed that by week 10 and am terrified more will pile on.

Girlies-will try to catch up tomorrow when I have time and have finished stuffing my face!

Lots of Love

xx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi

I'm impressed/ jealous with everyone's huge chests.  I was a 34 DD and am now a 36 DD.. not such a change there.  I live in hope of more dramatic expansion in the future.

Had great news today as a friend who is going through IVF has had a BFP. It's fantastic as it was her last go and I was so worried about it on her behalf.  Now we can swap baby chat instead!

I don't have a scales at home but know I am turning into a fatty. I'm just much more hungry these days.  Using the blobs as an excuse but It's probably mostly me.

Friday tomorrow - HOORAY

Elly xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morgan - are you sure you are eating enough? only I read on another thread (2nd tri) about someone who was really headachy and the  nurse/midwife told her she wasnt eating enough. she tried eating more and found the headache went  I know your not as far along as that but maybe with 2 your just not quite getting there?

just a thought.....

kimj xx

 to you all


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Just a quick post before I go off on holiday.

Talking of weight I weighed myself last night & have put on 10lbs since getting pregnant.  Not sure if this is in the range of what you should or not, but I lost weight in the first 3 months because I was so sick, so really it is only in the last 2 months I have put all that on!!  

Really looking forward to relaxing for a week on holiday, I plan to do nothing but read, eat & sleep!  

See you all when I get back.

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello
36 - I'm so impressed with your dramatic weight loss - that's incredible.  Don't worry about putting some weight on now - if your body's telling you it needs it, then it needs it.  It'll probably even out over time.

Kim - thanks for the tip but there's absolutely no danger of me not eating enough!  I seem to be eating the whole time!  I have put on almost a stone since starting tx.   Took me 5 months to lose it before my wedding and now it's gone back on just like that.  Grrrr.  I'm not too worried though - more padding to protect the bambini as far as I'm concerned!

I blame the headaches on sitting in front of a flickering monitor all day - am taking steps to sort this out.  But I will ask the midwife about headaches tomorrow.

Minkey - hope you have a lovely holiday - take plenty of good books and relax.

Fantastic news for your friend, Elly - it's nice to have someone in the same boat too.  I really hope we get some more bfps from the IUI thread soon too - it's been a while.

Anyone else having trouble sleeping?  I'm finding that if I doze off for half an hour after work then I can't get to sleep at night.  Was lying awake until 2am last night (again) feeling very cross and not sleepy.

All this talk of food, I must go and forage in the canteen for some breakfast


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Well first of all I am shocked with all of you talking of your big whopping boobas. You are making me very jealous! I used to be a 34B what a measley size. then I had a baby and breastfed and had whoppers then when I stopped I went to a 36A.......horrible. Anyway they are slowly growing now. I would be happy with a 34/36 D! Come on even a C. I will get them measured when I get to about 26 weeks as that is when the weight started piling on me the last time. So far I have not gained any weight. I am a stone over weight anyway so maybe that is why not. but I was huge the last pregnancy. I am almost 18 weeks.
I had some bad news this week after getting the results of my trisomie 21 test (blood test like the double or triple test or AFP). My risk factor was 1:238. I was referred for an amino for next week to my shock and horror. I was so upset at the thought of a miscarriage and also discovering my baby might have a problem. I decided not to go through with it without a second opinion or without at least having more time to think. i went to Harley Street yesterday for a second opinion. I was given an early anomoly scan there and the Doctor looked at my nuchal fold scan details which I had done at 13 weeks which showed a thickness of 1.8 (under their referral guide of 2.8, I live in France) and looked at the details of my blood test/trisomie 21 I had done at 16 weeks. After combining these details he re assessed me with a risk factor of 1:1500 which is good for my age 34. However he can't reassure me for certain as the two prevailing tests (nuchal transc and tripletest/blood/trisomie 21 whatever it is known to you as) were carried out at a hospital in france. Basically there is no way of knowing that the doctor or blood people did the tests correctly but if we assume they did then we can assume the new risk of roughly 1:1500. 
Also they would have done my blood test/trisome 21 at the same time as the nuchal trans which is about 11/12 weeks so it would have been more accurate then when the bloods are counted from 16 weeks. 
So I do feel a lot better but which I had know all of this before. I would rec'd paying the money and going private if your hospital does not do them at the same time. It is the Fetal Medical Centre in Harley Street where Professor Niklodais works - it is his private clinic. Anyway i am going to see him in a couple of weeks for the 'big' scan and take it from there. I feel more confident that all is okay now but I will always have this scare in the back of my mind now and I don't think I can fully enjoy my pregnancy. The only way to know for sure is the amino which has a risk of miscarriage.......
Good luck everyone who has not had their tests yet. I hope they all go well and that you don't get any scares.
I have also posted a similiar positing on Ask a Nurse and the IUI thread. Take a look for answers. x
Scarlet.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Scarlett,
Just read your post, sorry to hear you have had such a stressful time. I would be encouraged by the 1:1500. The way I would look at it is that the Dr. at Harley street obviously knew you had been given a fig of 1:238 and therefore must be v confident in his/her recalculations to give you 1:1500. Fingers crossed that when you go back for your scan in a few weeks you will get more reassurance. 

I'm not sure from your reply if you are still going to have the amnio? Have you decided? Good luck with whatever decision you make  . 

I know it's easy for everyone to say don't worry..so I won't say that as I know how annoying it is! But I do want to say I'm thinking of you. I can't get to the board very often at the mo, so if I don't reply straight away to a message it's because I haven't read it!

Big hug to you and bump!
Love Northern Lass x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Me again...coming to apologise for my irregular postings...prefable to the irregular periods I'd had for so many years! 

Well I now seem to be up todate with everyone's bra sizes!! What shall we discuss next   I have scales but haven't weighted myself yet...I am getting bigger but doesn't look like nice pregnant style bigger..just over eaten bigger!! Am definitely having to go clothes shopping soon as DH fed up of constantly washing the same few pairs of tracky bums I wear!! Lucking I can go to work very casual looking...which is a relief. Did have to speak at a conference last week and couldn't find any elasticated trousers so wore my usual ones and did top button up just before I had to stand up and talk!!!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok,
Bye for now, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
What a horrible wet weekend it is!  Still I have had a very productive (not) afternoon on the sofa with dh, the cats and the fire, watching charlton heston in 10 commandments.  what an epic!

Northern Lass - don't worry about irregular posts - it's nice to hear from you when we can.  Your conference story made me laugh.  I guess it's not that different to straightening your tie or something!

Scarlett - I'm sorry you've had such a tough time with the tests.  I hope the recent ones have reassured you a bit - sounds like a much better factor - maybet they made some error in France, or calculate differently?  Hope you feel better soon though.

I've just found out our news isn't as secret as I thought.  We have been very careful not to tell anyone except a very few friends who knew about the tx.  When I found out I was pg 5 weeks ago (wow - is it that long?!), I told a very close girlfriend.  The next night dh was out at the pub and my friend's big blabber-mouth partner was there and went running up to dh to congratulate him IN FRONT OF ALL HIS MATES!!  duh!! so they all knew weeks ago!  DH swore them all to secrecy because he knew I'd be stressed if I thought so many people knew at such an early stage!  He confessed last night!  I am gobsmacked!  Anyway, it's turned into a right old web of deceit - people pretending they don't know, my friend doesn't realise her boyfriend blabbed, etc.  What a mess!  I'm not cross really but I just can't believe the lot of them!  What idiots!

Apart from that, all fine.  Saw the midwife yesterday so should have 1st antenatal appt soon.

Got to go and find a tissue - caught ANOTHER cold and I am very fed up - only 10 days since the last one finished.  

HOpe you are all well and having lovely weekends
xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I have spent the day with the cats and the tv too! Dh 'escaped' to the pub to watch the football!

I think we are just coming over the hill now, I had a whole day of not feeling sick and I think I have felt junior move!! It just felt lke a bubble popping!

I am back to long shifts at work tomorrow, I'm not sure if I'll cope but there is only one way to find out!

I have had another scan that is lovely, I can't seem to upload it, any ideas?

Take care
Speak to you soon
Love from
Oink X


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Can't help with the uploading - maybe one of the Team will help you?  but let us know if you get the pic in the gallery - would love to see it.


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for your message Northern Lass. You are right I should think positive and not worry about it until I have had the next scan as there is nothing I can do at this stage anyway. As I have decided against the amino for now. I am going to the best place so that counts as well. It's pretty scarey really as all of us no doubt have some worry about what our babies will be like when they are born (without even having any hiccups with these tests) but that is all part of the start of being a Mother! Mum's worry a lot don't they?
I am also having trouble sleeping. Not so much waking for the loo but having funny dreams. I seem to be able to go off to sleep around 10 (or even earlier after reading some pages of my Michael Connelly book) but then I sometimes wake at 3 or 4 am and can't get back to sleep.......then the alarm goes off at 6.40 when I have just gone back to sleep around 5.30/6am. A real pain but I think it should pass soon (I really hope!).
I would suggest to help you sleep to have a bath each night and ligt some nice candles and even try some oils in a burner like lavender (it's okay as not on your skin) and a nice book. That might help you nod off but not sure about waking in the night. I have been told by numerous people not to drink anything at least at hour before going to bed and also no chocolate or cheese in the evening as can stop you sleeping and make you have funny dreams. The other thing is sometimes without knowing it you can be waking because of slight hunger (even all the way throughout pregnancy). Lots of past pregnant woman tell me this so I tried their tricks of banans but all felt too much in the middle of the night and then I tried biscuits. You can always keep a couple near your bed.
Finally open your bedroom window for 10 minutes before going to sleep - a freshly aired bedroom can help as gives you more oxygen. I hope if you try any of these things it will help. Also try a pregnancy pillow. I used one the last time and am going to get one soon (as have lost it!).
Got to go but be on here soon.
Hope everyone is having a good week.
Scarletx


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi girls, sorry not been around much, mega tired and sciatica is giving me hell.  Hope you are all well

So who was the bright spark who started off the twins trend  Went for my 7 week scan yesterday and there were two little hearbeats .... thought it only fair that I continue the trend!!  Over the moon like I cant believe, clinic said everything is just how it should be at this time.  Me and dh thrilled I cried throughout the whole scan, have gone public at work as I cant keep it in any longer.

Lisa x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I think I have found out how to do the lilypie time ticker, but I'm not sure!

Lets give it a go!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Floss - wow, twins, that's fab news, bet you and DH are shocked and thrilled at the same time!! I hope you don't all set up an IUI BFP with twins thread as that would mean most of you leaving this thread!!!

Oink - pleased you got your ticker sorted!

Everyone else is offline, hence just the reply to you two!

Rare moment when I get the chance to be online these days.

Big hello to everyone else and especially Scarlet

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Fantastic news, Floss!  Twinnies! How exciting!
      
         

Oink - your ticker is working fine.  Aaaah 14 weeks, you lucky thing!
 
Scarlett - good sleeping tips.  Chamomile tea also helps, as do Sleep Cones which you can get from the Boots Alternatives range.  They are plasters with a little nobbly bit on that you stick on pressure points on your wrist.  I've found them really good in the past.  In fact, must dig them out again.


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

How do you get the little ticker things on your profile.  I have done one in Lilpie but dont know how to get it to show.  Please help


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Copy the code that's in the PseudoHTML box, then come back to FF, click on profile at the top, then I think it's the forum profile link, and then paste it into your profile thingy at the bottom.
Good luck!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Morgan-I think I am more than 14 weeks but if I stick to the first date it will give me more time at the end!!  

Floss-If you highlight the details of your time ticker and then cut and paste it into your profile, it's the second bit down, if that makes sense! sorry if it doesn't!!  

I have stopped wearing my sickness bands now and even had some chocolate yesterday! I still don't really like coffee, oh well, hot chocolate it will have to be! 

I still can't manage to upload my scan picture, I will have one more go and then maybe admit defeat! 

Hope you are all ok and resting
Love from
Oink X


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, had pasted the link into every box but the signature box.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

How's everyone doing?  Been very quiet in here.  

I've been laid low with another cold but am on the mend now.  These headaches soooo suck, though.

Hope you are well girlies
xxxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi everyone. Nice to see all your little things marking how long you got to have the baby/babies. I am so clueless and so technophobe I would not know how to do it!
Does anyone know how to put a page on here like on the IUI thread at the front to say our test dates or better still all of our due dates along with if it is a single or twin pregnancy. I can't remember who set this thread up but it would be nice to be able to see at a glance where everyone is at immediately. 
I'm about 18 weeks now. So wishing I was past the 20 weeks stage. When everything is okay it will be nice to start looking at prams etc.
Anyone had any thoughts on that sort of thing yet or waiting until the third trimester? Think I will do all that about 26/28 weeks as some things can take 8 weeks like cots etc or you can find things get sold out in popular colours.
Got to dash but be on here again soon.x
Scarlet


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just popping in to say hi, hope you are all doing well and your tum tums are growing nicely.

Scarlet I second that, woudl be great to see at a glance how many success stories we have and the progress

Love you all C xx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello Candy! Welcome back. I thought you had sniffed so much that you had disappeared. I will go onto the IUI thread to see whereabouts you are. I think your last posting said that you were stopping the sniffing and starting something else on the Tuesday. How is it all going and what stage are you at now? Good luck
Scarlet x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hiya
A list of EDDs would be good - maybe also dates of next scans too?  I'd be happy to do that but we'll ask Northern Lass first because she set the thread up.

I guess it'll be ages before looking for prams and stuff seriously, although I have to confess I've had a peek on a few websites   because there aren't so many for twins but I shouldn't tempt fate and jinx things by looking.  Seems like most folk start sorting things by around week 24 or so.

Scarlet - 18 weeks soounds soooo grown up!  how big is your bump?

Hi Candy - hope the jabbing is going ok.

Here's hoping we get even more in this thread soon - lots of testers next week and then a bunch of IVFers soon.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello from me!

I was thinking a list would be great, if you are happy to do it morgan that's be great. I suppose if we just have names and EDD we can just cut and paste it on each new thread? My EDD is 24th February...and just the one little baby!

Scarlet, hope you are ok, have you got a date for your scan yet.

Has anyone else got any scans or tests coming up? We have our 20 week scan next week, really strange to think the next time we'll see the baby after that is when it's born! We haven't started looking at prams or anything yet. Will look before christmas and then see if we can get any bargains in the january sales!!

Bye for now, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow - 20 week scan - that'll be so exciting!  Let us know how it goes.
If everyone lets me know their EDD, I'll put a list together early next week.

have a good weekend, peeps
xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Can I join you? In shock - got my first ever BFP this morning!!!!!!!!(See thread Scared to Test tomorrow)
I took my last cyclogest last night - had period pains last couple of days and breast tenderness has subsided. Don't know why this is - fearing worst of course. Line on clearblue was strong though. I had sore breasts whole of 2ww which can't have all been pregnancy hormone - presumed it was the cyclogest. Dh and i are praying it'll be ok. Did anyone else have period like pains around time they got BFP??  So pleased I CAN actually get pregnant. Sorry I've just got to say it again - I AM PREGNANT!!! Love to you all.xxxx


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic news Rachel   

I had big AF symptoms for the first 4-6 weeks and was convinced either the test was wrong or I was going to come on.Like you though I was delighted that whatever happened (or so I thought at the time) it meant I COULD get PG.

Didn't really believe it unitil my first scan at 7 weeks.

Bad news is,if you thought the 2ww was the looooongest-you ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks Sarah. These af pains are sooo scary - feel reassured that so many others seem to have had the same. Did yours come and go? Mine are never terrible, but definitely there. The worst was last night when i presumed af was coming . Settled down a bit today.Can't dare to believe i could have a baby next June! Thanks for your reply   xxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Rachel, 
Congratulations! and welcome to the thread, great to have another positive through IUI. As someone who'd on;y ever had about 4 periods in as many years not a great person to ask about AF like pains but I do know I was getting pains and aches for quite a while...now at 20 1/2 weeks and never thought it would happen to me. Do you have to go to the hospital for a blood test tomorrow?
Keep in touch and congratulations again

Love Northern Lass x

PS as 36 said if you think the 2ww is bad welcome to the 38 week wait!!


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congratulations Rachel fab news!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Rachel  brilliant news!

...and good luck today Struthie  

Sorry don't know the answer to your self-referral question - probably best just to ask them - but hoping you won't have to....

Love Molly
x


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Good luck Northern Lass with your 20 week scan. I have mine on the 20th October. I have already had 4 so feel like I know this baby quite well now! It is always moving around. 
I am going to leave the pram until around Christmas time but see what is going on the market just before. Want one that I can put the car seat straight into and have even considered a carry cot this time as I remember the last time the foot muff looked so silly on a tiny baby. I did'nt not get the carry cot the last time as I thought it was a wast of money but I am planning to go for the next one soon after this one is born! Hoping it wont take two years though! Carry cot is also handy for travelling rather than a travel cot in the first few months. I like the Bugaboo Frog but have looked on John Lewis' website and on their popular prams they have other good ones that are a  lot cheaper. Maybe the sales. 
My EDD is 9 March calculating from my last mentstrual period and my scan date is the 20 October (however I have been given also the EDD date of 6 March by the fetal Medicine Centre and 18 March by my French doctor and 12th from my 13 week scan in France........great here is'nt it not knowing whent the little one is actually coming!).
However I am going to get the date spot on when I go back to the UK for the scan on the 20th.....so anything fromt the 6 to 9th.
I did have a few days of feeling a bit like a period was coming. I was like that for about 2 weeks after I tested. So don't worry it is probably the fetus attaching itself to your womb! Well done and congratulations. If you are worried though ask your Doctor and maybe have a blood test. But make sure you get lots of rest in the beginining. I had some bleeding and was told to rest more as you would whenever your body is taking on a lot. You must be over the moon.x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Scarlet - I have only let myself look at prams on the web and nappies so far and I love the bugaboo frog! My mum has been into the shops trying them out, as grannies to be, do, and she likes loads of them!  

We are going to have a black bugaboo and then put the right coloured blankets in instead of a specific coloured pram!

We have had names for ages and I haven't found any others that I like, so far!!! Myles John for a boy and Madeline for a girl, can't think of a middle name for a girl but I think it's a boy anyway!!!  

I hope you are all ok and growing well, I am off to bed now
Take care
Love from
Oink X


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning all,

Have any of you been told when you would start antenatal classes? Spoke to my midwife and said there were no courses around my 28 week stage but I could go on 4th Nov (I'll be 24 weeks then) or 6th Jan (I'll be 33 weeks then). Nov classes seem too early but Jan seems to be leaving it a bit late to start a 6 week course..any views?! Tempted to go for the Nov one and expect to be the 'smallest bump there!' then at least I know I'll def get the course completed.
Bye for now, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

Rachel - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!  You must be so excited!  I don't get bad period pains normally but I had odd twinges and kind of tugging pains during the 2ww and sore boobs but I think the sore boobs were mostly the nasty cyclogest, which I have now FINISHED - hooray!  At last!

Welcome back Sarah - did you have a good trip?

N Lass - hard to judge about the classes.  The Jan one sounds a bit late for comfort, so if it were me I'd probably go on the Nov one.

Hey everyone else - hope you had good weekends
M x


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi All 
Rachel - Congratulations on your BFP   

Thought i'd pop over, not feeling very positive at the moment (basting this thursday) needed to remind myself that it can work and you lovely ladies are the proof.

Good Luck and happy healthy pregnancies to you
Emma


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello Everyone!

Back from my holiday & quite alot of posts to catch up on.

Rachel2 - CONGRATULATIONS!!    great to have you join us - I had AF type cramps for the first 6 weeks or so on and off, as the other girlies say it is perfectly normal, but I do know how scary it feels as you associate that type of pain with your period.  It is all your insides starting to grow and stretch that causes it & just the start of all sorts of odd pains I can tell you!

Floss - twins, wow congratulations    what news!  How are you doing?

Scarlett - we have started to window shop for prams etc and have pretty much decided on the big things.  I am also getting a Bugaboo - in Navy I think & then the right coloured blanket depending on the sex!  We are going to order it at about 27 weeks as they said it could take longer to arrive with Christmas.  Haven't actually bought anything yet, but have had lots of fun looking!

Morgan - if you are doing a list my EDD is 4th Feb & no more scans for me, boo hoo!

Anyway, we had a fabulous holiday, really relaxing & just what we needed before the impending arrival takes over our world.  My bump seems to have really appeared over the last week & movements are now frequent - my stomach twitches if baby is quit near the surface - spooky!!

Hope everyone is well

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

*The IUI Girls BFP list*
Girls who've been through IUI and got a BFP (naturally, through IUI or through moving on to other tx).
Good luck, girls!
    

*Minkey EDD 04/02/05 
Northern Lass EDD 24/02/05 
Scarlet EDD 06/03/05 
Oink EDD 24/03/05 
Elly EDD 06/04/05  
Thirtysix EDD 29/04/05 
Morgan EDD 06/05/05  
Floss EDD 22/05/05  
Rachel 2 EDD 19/06/05 *


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

There we go - a bright, shiny new list!  Let me know if I've missed anyone out or made any mistakes (sorry if I have - blame the shrinking brain) and if you haven't already given me your EDD.  

Mink - glad you had a great holiday, sounds v relaxing.  also how exciting to have bubs leaping about like that!

Nothing new from me - still eating like a stable full of horses and fighting off headaches. yawn!

love Morgan xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi All and welcome back Minkey

Well we had 20 week scan and everything is fine...phew!! Little one is camera shy so at least we know one trait it's inherited from me and DH! Found today so much more emotional than the earlier scan...not sure why, maybe it's because it's really begining to sink in now that we are definitely having a baby!! They had to tip the table so my head was pointing down trying to get a better view and it showed baby lying on it's back with one hand behind it's head..same pose as me!!

Sorry it's a me post...but desperate to tell someone how it went and as usual IUI girls first port of call!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love Northern Lass x

PS suppose I better start looking at prams etc!

PPS My EDD is 24th Feb


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Morgan - thats an excellent list, I have been given so many EDD's that I'm not sure which one is true!

I am inclined to go with the 24th March, but was given the 4th of April to start off with, but March sounds better to me! And at the end of the day it will give me longer when they think I am term!!  

Take care and keep growing well
Love from
Oink X


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Northern Lass - so pleased your scan went well, isn't it amazing what you can see!  My birthday is the 24th Feb, so great EDD!

Morgan - great list, thanks!  Not sure I like being at the top though, that is rather scary!!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Minkey - being at the top is a great honour and means you are an all-knowing all-seeing oracle and you can carry on dispensing wisdom (as you have been doing fantastically) to us all.  Not that we're putting you under pressure or anything..... 

Oink - if you're impatient like me, go for the 24th March - sounds loads sooner than April!

NOrthern Lass - congrats on the scan - sounds fantastic.  Did you cry?

I STILL haven't heard about my hospital appt and it's 10 days now since I saw the midwife.  I'll be 12 weeks next Friday so I reckon it's time I started chasing - I'll be gutted if they have forgotten about me and I have to wait weeks and weeks for an appt - I sooooo want to get the blood tests out of the way and have a scan to check that the bubs are still there and still growing ok.  

I'm so sorry about all the BFNs in the Big Muvva House this week.  It's such a shame and I was sure there'd be some good news this time.

Better go home and look after my cats - they had their teeth done today under a general so will be very groggy, poor little mites.
bye all xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Morgan,
Yes I admit I shed the odd tear when having the scan and then when driving home burst into tears and just saying thank you! Not sure who I was thanking as I'm not religious, just saying thank you for letting it happen to me..suppose I've spent the last 10 yrs thinking it would never happen and now it is sinking in that it really is! 

Hope you get a scan date soon, I'd call them incase they've sent you a letter and it's lost in the post! I've also found that with my midwife all of the onus is on me to make apts, chase up blood results and find out dates for antenatal classes etc..

Booked in for antenatal classes begining 4th Nov..seems a bit soon but January seemed a bit close to EDD!!! and I need all the info I can get!

Bye for now, Love Northern Lass xx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

HI Everyone

sorry I've not posted for ages.  Doesn't feel like there's much to say sometimes except between scans I get really nervous but am still hoping all's OK.  This 36 week wait is worse than the 2ww by miles    Had a pinky discharge yesterday so spent hours scanning the net for causes. I just hope it's the placenta digging in some more.

Morgan My EDD is 6th April 2005 - my wedding anniversary so it's easy for me to remember. But I've been told they are more likely to arrive on/ around 16th March so take your pick.

Work is getting difficult - still haven't told them yet and they keep on putting my appraisal date back. I'd really like to tell them after the appraisal but am beginning to get very porky.  Do you think I should tell them anyway or wait another couple of weeks?

Morgan I hope you get your scan date soon - I agree with northern lass, the post is atrocious so you might well have been sent it. I got my 12 week scan date about a month before the scan itself.

Northern lass you are lucky to get classes in Nov. Mine were full up till January .. they finish mid march so I'm hoping the blobs stay stuck inside till then.

Hi to everyone else.. hope things are going well

Elly xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all - exciting to see myself on the list - thanks! EDD will be around 19th June but I haven't been told for defnite yet. I'm having a scan at 7.5 weeks. Still hasn't sunk in properly. Had a tough day yesterday as when I got up I was spotting. Obviuosly thought the worst! Went to the clinic and was given more cyclogest - although it seems it was just pinkish implantation bleeding. It took its time to come out!!! Had the day off work (I teach) but went in today and all fine. Had a wierd night - needed loo loads and felt like I had cystitis - but as soon as i got up it was OK. 
Em - you are getting basted Thursday? Don't know if this will help, but when I was done and they left me lying down for 15 mins, i sort of tilted my body slightly to the left as i knew that both of my follies were on that side. When  got home i lay on my left side too. Then, when i thought ovulation had happened, i lay on my right to help the little bundle of cells back down the tube!! Don't know if it helped, but something worked!
Hope all you ladies are well. Love Rachel xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Mornings lasses!
I'm feeling very perky this morning after a really good night's sleep.

Bet you can't wait for your scan, Rachel - should be able to see a heartbeat by then.

Elly - it sounds really tricky with work.  You don't have to tell them yet but I'm amazed they haven't noticed with you being much further along and with twins - you must be very svelte still, or else your colleagues are really unperceptive!  Can't you request to have your appraisal sooner?  Say there's some important issues you want to discuss or something.  good luck.

I spoke to the midwife this morning.  She says maybe I haven't heard anything yet because a) there are so many pregnant women in Sheffield at the moment they have a backlog and/or b) because they know the ACU has seen me quite recently so I'm not too urgent     Either way, that's not very encouraging!  But she said she'd chase it up at the hospital tomorrow.  I am now having scary visions of giving birth on my own in a hospital corridor because all the rooms are full.

laters ladies xxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow Morgan. It all looks amazing with our names up there. IUI works! Gosh it is so amazing. I just hope there will be some people joining us all soon. 
Northern lass well done on your scan. No wonder you were in tears after ten years. What a ride that was. I suppose the scan just let everthing finally sink into place. it was the big one was'nt it so now you can sit back and relax.
Once I have mine next week if everything goes well I will be so pleased. I am sort of excited at the prospect of getting a new pram etc but can't really go wild until them. I just hope it all will be okay like I do for everyone else. 
Also made me laugh seeing all those double baby faces. So many sets of twins! Great is'nt it. who got twins with IVF or IUI? wow I would have loved that but I am definatel happy with what I have got! 
x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Girlies,

Only a quickie from me-was in Somerset till late last night-about to go into an all day meeting today then travelling to Leeds tonight for a conference tomorrow.Thank heavens for weekends!

Glad you are all ok and blobs are staying put.

Had fantastic nuchal experience this week and they have confirmed my due date as 29th April-still can't believe it!

Elly-hang on in there with work-I am in a similar situation,apparently we don't HAVE to tell them till 25 weeks but I think they may notice a bit before that!

Morgan-goofdluck with the appt-I am also having a nightmare with them but who cares-I AM PREGNANT!

Does anyone else feel like every day is Xmas day? It's the first thing I think of when I wake and te last thing before sleep.Doesn't matter how crappy work or the weather is-we have the best thing in the world to look forward to!

Have a good day all-will try to check back tomorrow night on return from sunny Leeds-if not,have a fab weekend.

xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone

Yep, I know what you mean, 36 - we are very lucky and it is very exciting. I get all giddy every now and again. And you're almost at the magic 12 weeks - are you telling people now? You make sure you take it *very easy* this weekend after all your hectic travelling. We'll be watching  !!

Got my appt. through - 4th November which seems like AGES away - I'll be 14 weeks by then.  Oh well, can't be helped - I'm glad I've got an appt at last.

I might have to tell some colleagues tomorrow. We have a meeting to discuss a conference we're supposed to be going to and I'm going to have to confess why I can't go. Don't want to lie - seems a bit silly. Just have to tell them to keep quiet until I 'officially' tell my boss.

I'm still anxious a lot - and will be until the scan - but am kind of reassured by the size of my tummy. It suddenly seems to have grown this week.

Anyone heard from Floss? It's been a while.

Scarlett - loads of luck for your scan next week. Yes, I hope we get tons more names on here soon from IUI. Elly got her twins through IUI, mine through converting to IVF. I was going to put tx or 'naturals' on the list but then thought we shouldn't have to be defined by our treatments! Unless we want to, that is. I just feel lucky to be on the list at all! And in the meantime we can keep sending lots of    to our IUI/IVF sisters.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

Hope everyone is well - it's Friday!!!

Cheeky I know, having just got back from Cyprus, but I have another mini holiday tomorrow!  I am going to a health farm for 3 nights with two girl friends.  We go every year & it was booked months ago (way before BFP).  Really looking forward to 4 days of pampering & I have some pregnancy treatments planned.

Have midwife appointment on Wednesday, hopefully I'll get to hear the heartbeat with the doppler.  Not sure what else they will be checking at this stage, don;t know when they start asking you to count kicks?  

Have a good weekend,

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello everyone...hurray it's friday! 

Minkey - lucky you Cyprus and health farm in 2 weeks! Hope you have a fab weekend and you and baby come back relaxed. Have you heard the baby's heartbeat yet? I heard mine at 16 week apt and next midwifes apt not until 24 weeks. 

How thorough are other people's midwives? I've only been seen 3 times to date and they've only ever checked blood pressure, no urine samples like I was told..so each time I'm there with a pot of wee which no one is interested in 

Morgan, pleased you got apt through..I know it seems ages away but I find each week goes quicker than the last. Did you tell your colleagues at work today? Have you told anyone yet? I know we waited until 12 weeks before we told anyone...really enjoyed knowing that it was just me and DH (and everyone on FF ) knowing!

Scarlett, good luck with your scan next week, hope it confirms the results you had from the consultant in London.

Thirty six, pleased your nuchal scan went really well, did u get any scan photos as well?

Elly, hope the discharge has stopped..16th March is my mums b'day! It's funny how a lot of people's EDD coincide with anniversary's etc. Are you booked into the antenatal classes in January?

Oink,Floss and Rachel hope everything is going well with you.

I'm feeling a lot less tired which is fab, but started feeling sick in the mornings again, which is a bit strange..but all well worth it. Saw my tummy move y'day which coincided with baby kicking..really amazing and last night DH had hands on my tummy and he felt a kick. Kicks are happening more often now and I really can't get over the magic feeling.

Catch up again over the weekend.

Bye for now, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone

Look at you, Mink-Judith Chalmers-ey!  Hope you have a fab time, pampering sounds fantastic!  Hope you get to hear the hb next week - that'll be wonderful.

NOrthern Lass - glad you're feeling less tired, but shame about the nausea - wonder why that is?  Amazing to see your tummy move - bet you're watching it all day long!

Seems like the mid wife care really varies from area to area.  Sorry to hear they don't want to see your wee    Did they check it when you went to your hossie appt?

I didn't have to tell colleagues today in the end.  They just accepted it when I said I couldn't go to the conference and didn't question it. Makes me think they know.  Also, a lady who works in the canteen has been asking my friend if I'm pg - prob because I'm in there eating all day long  .  Only 3 close friends know at work (or so we think!).  So will keep quiet for another week but am really struggling.  Glad not to have to tempt fate but I have the patience of a goldfish with ADD.

Hope the rest of you gals - Sarah, Floss, Scarlett, Elly and Rachel - are all doing well and have great weekends.  Here's a Horray It's Friday dance.


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello everyone. Starting to feel like more of the group now. Minky -what a great weekend ahead - I'm looking forward to having my first full weekend knowing I'm pregnant! Morgan - our EDDs aren't very far apart! How do you put in one of those ticker things at the bottom of messages??
My hubby and I are taking my parents to see one of my sisters and her husband next weekend and we've been discussing whether or not to tell them. I will only be 6 weeks - but I'm convinced they'll know somethings up - and me not drinking will be suspicious. When did you all tell people? I wouldn't tell others till 12 weeks, but close family usually know before that don't they?
I'm still walking on air - enjoying the agonising breast pain toilet trips in the night as it is reassuring! Still crampy at times but see that as a good sign that everything is changing in there. Aren't we all lucky! Love to you all, Rachel xxx

       
                             IT'S FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

HI Everyone

I am sooo glad it is Friday evening at last. Work has been really difficult the last few days.  Anyway two whole days off..hurrah.

Rachel I just told my mum at 6 weeks. Left everyone else apart from v close friend at work till 12. We were just being cautious.. and my Dad had guessed by the time I told him anyway.  I was quite pleased I'd left telling SIL and others though.  Just said I was taking drugs so couldn't drink if anyone challenged me before then.

Northern lass I've only seen my midwife once so far (10 weeks). She took blood and urine tests. Next appointment not until 20 weeks.. seems a long time to wait but I guess it does vary from place to place.  Discharge stopped and only happened the once so I'm hoping it was just more implanting or something.  Really anxious for next scan (next fri) to check all is well.  

It must be wonderful to feel kicks. Reassurance that the baby is really there.

Morgan I'm glad you didn't have to tell your colleagues.. as you know I'm holding out and part of me never wants to tell them.  I know they'll start treating me differently (and not in a good way) the minute they know.

Minkey I am totally jealous of the weekend. Will compete by having a face pack in the bath tomorrow  

Hi to Thirtysix, Scarlet, Sarah and Floss too.

Elly xxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I'm really jealous, you are all celebrating as it is the weekend but I've still got to go to work tomorrow!! NOT FAIR!!!    

But I suppose I do get some perks with the job, I have managed to listen to junior nearly every time I am at work and as my friend is a lovely scan lady, I have some excellent pictures with junior in possibly every position!  

I have felt movements since 14 weeks, but only when I am sat down and thinking about it, I always feel him/her when I am sitting in the car, maybe because I am quite low down, as I drive a tigra!

I am getting a bit worried about my degree, I have to hand in 2, 3000 word essays in, in January and then an 8000 word discertation at the beginning of March, it's not due in until June but junior has other ideas!!!

I'm glad you are all ok and growing well, I hope you all enjoy your weekends off, she says through gritted teeth!, take care

Love from
Oink X


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you are all well, Morgan great to see the list, hope it grows soon xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone
Candy - I forsee this list getting bigger in ooooooh, about 2 weeks time!!  Hope ec goes really well for you and Moodle and Triciah!

How's everyone today?

sorry you had to work, Oink.  but being able to see the littl' un must be grand.
Degree sounds tricky but I guess if you try and do as much as possible now you might be ok.  Or is it possible to defer your big dissertation unti next year?  Must be hard to concentrate with your mind being on other things!

Rachel - glad you're feeling more pg now - has it sunk in yet?  don't worry about telling close family if you want to - you just have to do whatever feels right for you and sometimes it's easier to tell than to have to fib about not drinking / bungee jumping etc.  For me, I decided that if anything did go wrong, I'd rather have the support of my very close family and friends than suffer in silence.

Elly - not long til your scan now.  Must seem like you've had to wait ages.

Nothing new with me.  Tried to buy some trousers at the weekend to hold in my big tum but couldn't find anything.  Fortunately I dug around at home and found an old pair of jeans that are very stretchy so they'll do me for another week or so.  After that, I don't know - there is not a single shop in this whole city centre that seels maternity stuff now - I am outraged.  Not like it's a teeny market town or something.

byeee
xxx Morgan


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning all...
Morning off but not very relaxing as having new windows fitted!!

Hope you all had a good weekend....even if you did have to work oink. Only a week for me before a weeks holiday...hurray! Fab weekend baby wise as DH got to feel baby kicking a lot and see my bump move when it kicked!! Bad news for me was that I had another migraine...but keep telling myself end result is well worth the pain now!!

I'm off tomorrow morning and def going out as not too quiet here..desperately need some clothes now (like you Morgan!)..only so many times you can wear a few pairs of tracky bums! thank heavens I don't have a job where I have to look smart!

Rachel - hope you enjoyed your 1st pregnant weekend!

Minkey - hope you had a fab time at the health spa

Big hello to everyone else, Love Northern Lass xx


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi everyone, glad to see your little ones are all safe and well and growing very quickly by the sounds of it.  

Congrats Rachel, its a fab feeling isnt it??

I have a feeling my pregnancy is going to be long and eventful.  I started with backache several weeks ago which more recently moved to sciatica, which is incredibly painful so I have been off work for almost 2 weeks now.  Out of desperation (because GPs are useless and only want to give you drugs) I went to a spiritual healer who is just up the road from where I live. They rubbed my back and my leg and gently manipulated me and hey presto I think they have fixed it!!  I hope to God they have anyway I was feeling pretty crap.  On top of that i spent 2 nights in hospital last week because my blood pressure was high, they think because of the pain (I hope so) so they needed to monitor me.  Did they do anything about the pain .... oh no!!! Bloody useless.  Anyway am feeling much better this morning and I apologise for going on, hopefully the pain will be worth it in the end, hey NL?!?

Lucky you getting extra scans Oink, perks of the job!

Take care everyone
Lisa x

ps Morgan my EDD so far is 22.5.05


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG Floss, you poor thing, had no idea you had been so ill - that sounds awful.  Hope you are feeling a little better now - sounds like the healer has helped you a bit.  Did they give you any tips on how to deal with the pain too? like meditation techniques, mantras and stuff?  Could be handy for labour......  Hope your blood pressure goes down soon.  You don't expect to have so many problems so early on but it's a whole new world, innit?  Maybe by the 2nd tri you will really blossom and feel fantastic.  

Have updated your EDD.

NL - soz about your migraine - horrible.  Not long until your holiday - hopefully that will do you some good.  glad DH got to see your bump activity - sounds brilliant.  Any luck with clothes shopping?

Minkey - how was the health spa?

Nothing much new from me, went to Ikea last night - awww they have lots of cute baby / child stuff.

Hi everyone else


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Back from the health farm - ooh it was lovely.  I had a special mother-to-be treatment yesterday that we soooo nice, I never wanted it to end!  Anyway that is it on the holiday front for me for quite some time!

Glad to hear that you are all OK, Floos, sorry to hear about all your problems & I hope you are feeling OK.  

Went to try & get some more maternity clothes this afternoon & could only find 1 pair of black trousers in Next - I am very small (in height, not girth at the moment!) & I find it really difficult to get stuff - very frustrating!!  I have to be really smart at work & am finding it increasingly difficult.  

Mid-wife tomorrow - I haven't been since 16 weeks (only saw thge scan man at 20 weeks), but I now go every 4 weeks until 32 weeks and then every fortnight.  Each area does seem to be a bit different though.

Hope you are all OK,

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

sorry, should have checked the spelling better before I posted - Flloss, I have called you Floos!!   

Minkey x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

And I have done it again!!!!  I meant FLOSS


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all
Glad you got some pain relief Floss. Minkey - sounds like you had a great weekend! Morgan - I'm trying not to even look at baby stuff yet but it keeps appearing around me!!
We had an exciting weekend as we decided to tell our parents. I think my dad had decided we weren't going to have babies - and he was overcome - tears the whole lot! They don't know what we've been through as they are quite old and I always try to protect them. Plus, dh is very private. Mother-in-law asked if she can start knitting at 12 weeks! 
Had more browny discharge yesterday and was petrified again - especially as I had 24 appointments to see pupil parents ahead of me and didn't know how I'd cope! Luckily it stopped and there was no pain at all- think it's just the little baby blob pushing stuff out of the way. I am getting used to the idea of being pregnant now! Hope you are all well  Rachel xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I hope you are all well,
Mel has very kindly put a picture in the scan gallery for me of Junior!

I have had another one since but it wasn't as clear!

Speak to you all soon
Take care
Love from
Oink X


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Lovely piccie, Oink - how many weeks was that then?

Rachel - didn't look at baby stuff on purpose at Ikea but you know how they send you round the route they want to there and you don't have any choice in the matter!  i have been trying to steer clear and not tempt fate by looking at baby stuff but I confess I did sneak a quick look in John Lewis the other day.   Blimey, it's going to be expensive, especially with twins.  

Minkey - glad you found at least one pair of trousers.  How did your midwife appt go?  glad you had a great time at the health farm.

Floos - love it !!  

I told a few colleagues yesterday and they were very pleased and excited and surprised.  My boss immediately launched into his experiences of special babycare units at the hospital when I said it was twins - a bit tactless but I think he meant well.  

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Morgan, I think we were 13 + weeks then!

It is the best picture apart from the first one we had at the ACU, we were about 7 weeks then, but it is such a clear picture, absolutely tiny but definately a baby!  
I will try to put that one in the gallery but I can't promise it will be soon!

Take care all
Love from
Oink X


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

It's Friday!!!  Where is everyone?

Nothing much to report - had a blitz on maternity websites last night as I really have nothing I can fit into any more, so am expecting a big delivery on Monday, hopefully some of it will fit!

Going up to Manchester for the weekend to see some friends.

Have a good one all!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Afternoon everyone!

I am very excited as I have FINALLY reached the 12 week mark - seems to have taken so long to get here and now I don't really believe it.  We can tell people now, so that's exciting.

Minkey - hope you have a nice weekend in Manchester and that your clothes arrive too.  I have just bought some jeans and a few tops so I am looking forward to being comfortable at last this weekend and not feeling cut in half!

Hope you don't mind me doing a little baby dance for my cousin whose baby is now a week late - she is dying of boredom and frustration!
Come on baby, out you come!
          

Have a great weekend everyone!
xxx Morgan


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Sorry for not posting recently. I have been really worried and stressed about the blobs as had some bleeding this week. Anyway today's scan showed that all's well and they are both doing fine.  HOORAY.

I hope you all have a great weekend.  I am writing this from work so need to be quick as still haven't told them yet.

Elly xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm so pleased, Elly - you must be feeling very relieved.  They are little fighters! Hope you can relax a bit and enjoy the weekend now.
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home mummies to be...


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home mummies to be ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16443.0.html


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi all, 
Sorry been missing for a few days but had new windows in so lost internet connection. Going away in the morning for a week so don't talk too much whilst I'm away otherwise I'll not be able to catch up!

Minkey - hope you have success with your clothes parcel on monday...I've managed to find one pair of trousers in H&M but they are really long on me and I'm 5 ft 8"!

Floss - sorry to hear you've been ill, hope you're feeling better soon

Morgan - Congrats on reaching 12 week stage

Oink - haven't had chance to look at piccy yet but will try to before I log off

Elly -  Pleased all went well with your scan today

Rachel - glad things are going ok with you

Take care of yourselves, and I'll do a longer posting when I get back

Love Northern Lass xx

PS Little baby was a star yesterday as I nodded off at work for a few mins and woke up as baby started really kicking (normally quiet during the day!) anyway 1 min later boss walked in!!! Bit strange but I like the idea the baby saved me from getting into trouble!!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

*The IUI Girls BFP list*
Girls who've been through IUI and got a BFP (naturally, through IUI or through moving on to other tx).
Good luck, girls!

    
Minkey EDD 04/02/05 
Northern Lass EDD 24/02/05 
Scarlet EDD 06/03/05 
Oink EDD 24/03/05 
Elly EDD 06/04/05  
Thirtysix EDD 29/04/05 
Morgan EDD 06/05/05  
Floss EDD 22/05/05  
Rachel 2 EDD 19/06/05 
Aless EDD ??


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HEY FLOSS - your due date is my Birthday - that has to be a good sign - and (if you make it that far ) your bubs will be real life  Gemini twins!

kimj x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Spooky!

I've put the list in again but had a bit of a mare with my rubbish connection at home so will tweak it properly back at work tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a grand weekend.
I have cold, wet henna trickling down my back.  DH helped me put it on my hair for the first time today and made a bit of a mess of it so it's everywhere and I daren't sit down except on a stool.  Still, it was great that he did it as it gives me back ache now my hair is long again.

My cousin had a baby boy called Thomas yesterday afternoon - at home, all according to plan with just gas and air and TENS - she did brilliantly.  Awwww proud cousin.  And she phoned my up today to reassure me that it wasn't quite as bad as she expected it to be, which was very sweet.

byee
xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi girls
Glad to hear everyone is fine. I have a tmi question for you all. Did you wait until 12 weeks before having sex? Dh desparately wanted to last night,so we did and he was vvv gentle and I didn't orgasm ( sorry but has to be said!) I've read of woman abstaining for 12 weeks or even whole pregnancy! Is it dangerous? I seem OK the next morning - hope I can put him off for a few more weeks if it is bad for baby! Advice please!!
Rachel x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't think it does any harm.  Just been a bit too tired for it myself and DH is a bit scared these early weeks, but I haven't read anywhere that you need to abstain unless you have a history of early miscarriage.  Just go with whatever you feel most comfortable with.

Flippin' henna didn't work.  The midwife said it might not come out the colour I expected while I'm pregnant, but it's hardly done anything at all, even after leaving it on for 3 hours.


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

less than two weeks until our last ever 'proper' holiday. DH is a student and my maternity package is just the basic so we're going to be very poor next year. Rather than save it up like a good girl I've blown savings on a week's holiday in Italy on 6th Nov.  I know it sounds bad but I feel we really need a chance to chill out before the storm..

Rachel2 I didn't feel much like sex the first 12 weeks - too tired. Managed 3 or 4 times just to keep DH sane but I think it's really natural not to feel like it.  According to the experts there's no problem with it unless you've a history of miscarriage.

Morgan sorry to hear about the henna. Perhaps you can do it again and leave it on for longer?

Hi to everyone else

Elly xxxx


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi girlies

My clinic told me there was no harm in doing the deed straight away, however as she had also said that it was fine to go back exercising but better to wait until after the 7 week scan we decided to wait until then.  As fate would have it, this was also the time that my sciatica got so bad I have barely been able move since so dh is looking rather   at the moment.

We were only told to abstain for 12-weeks if there was a history of more than 3 miscarriages, as Elly said.

Elly girl you go for it and have a lovely time, the finances will sort themselves out, they always say that no one can afford to have a baby and you adjust to the new situation.

OMG Morgan, at least you didnt end up with green hair  , I only have to leave henna on for 5 minutes for it to turn my hair traffic light red.  Also congrats to your cousin and little Thomas.

I am feeling better than previously, still waking in the night in pain (as you can see by the lateness of this post) and need to do something to take my mind off it whilst the painkillers kick in.  But I am able to walk about much easier than before so I hope (touch wood) that it is settling down after the pelvic realignment therapy that I had on sunday.  I would definitely recommend it to anyone, its a 'hands-on' treament involving reiki, she didnt reallt do anything other than place 1 hand under my back and one of my stomach and then moved them down slightly to under my pelvis.  Her hands got really warm and the muscles in my leg twitched - weird!!  I cant believe that the Drs have let me suffer for weeks and this treatment was carried out by 1 of the community midwives, GPs know nothing!!!

Hope you all had a good nights sleep

Lisa x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is well today.

Elly - you enjoy your holiday - we did the same thing going to Cyprus.  It is important to have a real relax & chill before it all gets very hectic!  I hope you have a great time.

Floss - sorry to hear you are being kept up at night - hope the treatment is still making an improvement.

We are clearing the loft this weekend, need to do this before we can start to clear the spare room!  There is so much junk up there that we need to get rid of.  We can then pack up all the books etc currently in the spare room & put them up there.  Quite excited about making a start for baby!

Take care all,

Minkey x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all

Thanks for the advice about doing the deed - everything seems ok anyway.

Minkey - must be really exciting getting the room ready!

Floss - really feel for you with sciatica - my husband has suffered with it for years and we know how painful and distressing it can be.

Elly - holiday sounds like a great idea - might talk to dh about us doing something similar 

Morgan - how is henna going?! 

Everyone else - hope you are all healthy and happy

We're going for my 7 week scan next Monday - sometimes I get convinced there is no one in there so can't wait to get proof! It all seems a bit like a dream. Have told immediate family now and everyone is so excited. Can't wait for 12 weeks so I can tell all the girls at work!

It's great having all of you to talk to about everything 
Love Rachel xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey giirlies
How are you all doing?  

Elly - holiday sounds fantastic and I think you do right to spoil yourselves now - you deserve it.  Think of it as a vital part of preparing for your babies! 

Floss - really sorry to hear about your sciatica - it sounds horrible and something you could really do without.  The treatment sounds good so I hope it continues to work for you.

Minkey - have fun getting the room done - bet you can't wait.

Rachel - looking forward to hearing about your scan.  Can't remember if it will be your first one or not.

I've been off work with a horrible tension headache for 2 days.  Seems to be easing up today but I'm not going back until it's completely gone.  It's been horrible and the pain even made me cry but DH has been looking after me and I managed to get some 4Heads which is soothing at least.  Definitely going to look into acupuncture now, despite hating needles - can't handle many more of these.  So much for blooming once the first tri is over - I have felt uniformly s**t since hitting 12 weeks - constant headahces, nausea and heartburn.  I guess I am getting payback for getting off so lightly in the first 12 weeks.  

Sorry to moan - I will stop feeling sorry for myself in a minute and remember how pleased and excited I am to be pregnant.  

take care all
xxxxmorgan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning all,

Morgan - sorry to hear you are suffering    The 12 weeks mark also did nothing to make me feel better, in fact I reckon it was more like 22 weeks (don't want to out you off!).  But you will feel better, I am feeling great at the moment.

Floss - hope your sciatica is not troubling you too badly.

Hope everyone else is OK?  May I recommend the bliss of maternity tights - so not sexy, but comfortable!!  

Minkey x

Minkey


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

I hope you are having a good time and growing well!

I am still struggling with a lot of ligament pain, I"m not sure if it's just me but it really hurts. I can cope with the pain most of the time as it's just a bit dull and uncomfy but if I sneeze, cough or even dare to laugh, it brings tears to my eyes!   Has anyone else experienced this, when will it stop?

I have felt junior move since I was 14 weeks but only occasionally and just like a bubble popping to start off with but now when I am lying down in bed he does lots of wriggling, I can't wait to feel him all the time without having to concerntrate on it!  

Morgan- it took me until I was about 15 weeks before I felt better and then I was worried why I didn't feel sick anymore and I was less tired! It will go I promise!

I am going to a halloween party tomorrow night, it's fancy dress and I am going to be a purple and black witch, DH is going to be the grim reaper!!! My mum is coming to visit tonight, she is bringing her sewing machine with her to make the witches dress fit me!  

Take care all and put your feet up
Love from
Oink X


----------



## loula (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Im new to this but have found out bfp today! after 1st iui cycle. Have had some light brown discharge and Im worried as have previously had 2 m/c and an ectopic has anyone got any advice? Thanks loula


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Loula, quite a lot of girls experience spotting  and go on to have a healthy pregnancy, why don't you give your clinic a ring and see what they suggest!

You could also see if you have an early pregnancy assessment unit where you live and give them a call, I found them really helpful.

I'm sure you will be fine, keep in touch, put your feet up and take it easy

Take care
Love from
Oink X


----------



## loula (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks will do!


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi everyone and hi Loula... congratulations

I had some spotting at 6 week.  Was worried at the time but advised that it was just implantation bleeding. Advice I was given was to put my feet up so I took a couple of days off work.

Elly xxx


----------



## loula (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. Thankfully everything seems ok now so fingers crossed and I'll try and enjoy taking it easy. Still can't quite believe it. Great to be part of this and to see so many successes from IUI i find it realy encouraging.
Loula


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oink, loved your scan picture, hoping some of the other ladies post theres soon, Kisses to all the bumps C x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello to all my BFP friends!
Back from hols and luckily for me you haven't talked too much so I've had no problem catching up! Had a fab week away and enjoyed taking it very easy, thing I appreciated most was being at home in the evenings as I normally work 4 nights a week. The other thing that happened was that an obvious bump appeared from no where! Pleased to finally be looking pregnant rather than fat!

Loula - welcome to the thread, great to hear of another BFP

Elly - good for you on booking a hols...you're right to do it now, worry about next year and money when you get back!!

Floss - excited to hear about your reiki, I've only had 1 session before but am going to be atuned (?) to level 1 in 2 weeks time so I can practice on myself and baby

Minkey  -  when I get offline I'm supposed to be doing the same as you and clearing loft to move stuff from 'baby's room' and stripping wallpaper from dining room!

Rachel - good luck with your 7 week scan tomorrow

Morgan - sorry to hear about the headaches, if they get really bad I'd see your GP. I did and do resprt to taking painkillers prescribed if I get a really bad one as I've found no amount of sleeping gets rid of it. I've also found if I have a lie in I wake up with a headache, think it's dehydration/

Oink - got to check out your scan photos, they're fab

Scarlet - are you ok...not heard from you for a while?

Well I'm going to check out the IUI thread, we're due some more Positive results.

Take care, Love Northern Lass xx

PS has anyone had any cravings..my DH is V. dissappointed that the best I can crave for is ice cubes!!


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS LOULA!!!     I have had the odd day of light brown spotting and was told it was OK. I had it right at the beginning and then about a week later. I still get a very light staining sometimes. Just remember to take it easy.

Glad you've had a good time Northern Lass - must be so exciting finally looking pregnant!

I'm going for my 7 week scan tomorrow - do you get a picture or don't they give you one until a later scan?? I'm feeling excited and nervous about it - I can't believe they'll actually see a tiny baby in there! There should be a heartbeat by now ( or heartbeats!)
Hope you are all well
Love Rachel xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi  Rachel,

Hope all goes well tomorrow and that you get a scan piccy. We got one at our 7 week scan the fact it looks like a little bean isn't the point...it's our baby!!

Off work tomorrow night so make sure you post to let us know how it went.

LOve Northern Lass x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

Rachel - good luck for you scan today, let us know how it goes!  You do get a picture, looks like a bean/prawn/peanut, but who cares it is your baby!

Loula - welcome to the thread!  Hope your spotting has eased off, take it easy now won't you.

Northern Lass - glad to hear you had a good holiday - my bump appeared on holiday too - isn't it nice to know that you look pregnant at last instead of people glancing & thinking you ate too many pies!  My bump is really coming along now & I think my belly button is about to pop out - gross!

Hi to everyone else - I hope you are all OK.

The huge task of clearing the loft has commenced.  We got everything down, took 2 car loads to the dump, have 5 boxes for the charity shop & still quite alot left to go back up!  DH is going to board it over properly next weekend, so at the moment we are surrounded by boxes - the house is a mess, but it will be worth it in the end!

We are going to order our travel system on Friday - I am so excited to finally buy something for the baby after all this time!  We both have a half day to go to Bluewater to do that & start the Christmas shopping!

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning everyone!
Congratulations Loula! Hope the spotting has stopped and you are feeling ok.

N Lass - glad you had a great holiday and a relaxing time - sounds lovely.  And great to hear you have an official proper bump - they seem to grow in spurts, I reckon.

Minkey - well done on your loft clearance, sounds like quite a job, but will be great to get it done.  Bet you can't wait to buy your travel system and stuff - it will make it all seem very 'real'.

Rachel - tell us how the scan goes.  We got a pic at both 6 and 8 weeks but I guess it depends on the clinic.  When we go to the ante natal clinic this week, we will have to PAY if we want any scan piccies.  50p each!  How tight is that!

Oink - sorry you're having a rotten time with ligament pain - it sounds horrible. Maybe you're going through a growth / stretch spurt and it will ease off - hope so.  Amazing that you felt movement from 14 weeks!  That makes me very excited as I'm nearly 14 weeks but this is my first go so probably won't be for at least another month.

Floss - reiki sounds great, hope it helped you.

I went to the doc about my headaches on Friday. I asked if she could recomend an acupuncturist who's experienced with pregnancy related stuff but she had no idea and said she would ask the antenatal physio department this week.  There's nothing else she can do but I'm hoping the headaches will ease off soon.  I am drinking loads of fluid still and trying to get enough sleep.

Anyone else having trouble sleeping?  Haven't had more than 6 or 7 hours of sleep the last few days, plus waking up every hour or so.  I guess that must be enough and its the babies not sleeping when I want to, naughty babies  , but it's really frustrating being wide awake at 2am.  I've always had trouble sleeping but hoped being pregnant might sort that out for a bit.

Had a nice weekend - sang in a concert on Saturday with the choir, which went really well, and yesterday dh and I made a start on ripping out the little bathroom - such a mess   but very rewarding.

Better get on now
take care all
Morgan xxx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy girls, my name is Aless and I normally post at the IUI girls. I met some of the girls there, hy Northern Lass and Floss!!!

Today I tested and it was a BFP, it was the digital clearblue. I am just waiting for the blood test... Could it be a mistake?? I just can't believe!!

Hugs and love!

Aless


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Aless
I remember you from IUI thread too - CONGRATULATIONS!  That's fantastic news!
   

If you're worried about the result, do another one or try a different brand - I used First Response.  Anyway, I'm sure the blood test will confirm that you're GOING TO BE A MUMMY!


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP Aless - I know it's hard to believe!! In total I've done 7 tests!!
So excited today - dh and I went for my 7 week scan.     There is one little baby in there, perfect size, with a little heartbeat! I finally know that there is something in there and it's in the right place! We got a little picture - yes it is like a little bean but it's ours! I was given a EDD of 17th June 2005.
One thing I wanted to ask you all - the nurse said that the cyst that persists to maintain the pregnancy is slightly larger than usual and I'm to be rescanned in 2 weeks. She kept saying how it had no effect on the pregnancy - but you know what its like - have any of you had this??
I am absolutely shattered now! I think I had a lot of nervous tension this morning. Love to you all, Rachel xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

OMG Aless - that is fab news!! I saw you were back on the IUI board and included a hello to you in my postings on that thread only yesterday. I'm so pleased for you...about time we had some more BFP's! 

Looking forward to having you on this thread.

love Northern Lass xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Rachel, 
We posted at the same time and then retyped message to you and lost it!!

So pleased the scan went well, try not to worry too much about the cyst (Easier said then done!) at least they are keeping a close eye on you. Welcome to the 9 month wait...if you thought the 2ww was bad!!!!

PLeased you got a piccy.

Big hello to everyone else,
LOve Northern Lass xx


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Aless that's wonderful news.. congratulations

We can lookforward to anarchy on the IUI with BFP thread now!

Elly xxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Aless- thats wonderful, I'm sooo pleased things have worked out for you, relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!!!  

Rachel- I had a cyst when we first had a scan and the cyst was bigger than the sac the baby was in!!! When we had the next scan it had gone!!! Hopefully yours will have done too!!  

Morgan- This is my first baby and pregnancy too, I think if you have had as much intervention, poking and prodding as we all have, you are more likely to notice little changes in your body!! I only felt bubbles popping or flutters when I was either sitting in the car or 'squashing him' by lying on my tummy!   Now I can feel him all of the time, even without having to concerntrate, it isn't how I expected it to feel but still, it is really, really nice!!!


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Northern, Morgan, Elly, Oink, Rachel, MANY THANKS!! I still can't believe this  

Can you tell what follows?? My clinic is not very friendly   They only told me to test again on Wednesday and to take two cyclogest a day instead of one. 

Is it only wait and see?? When should I tell people at work? I have already told my family and friends and they are over the moon!

Love, A


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Congratulations Aless! Wonderful news!   Welcome to this thread!  At my clinic they told me to come back in for a scan at 7 weeks, my IUI was drug free so I can't help you there.  Have they mentioned a scan to you?  Take more tests if you want - I got through loads! When do you get the results of the blood test? I didn't tell anyone at work until 12 weeks & my family only after the scan at 7 weeks, but everyone is different, so do what you feel is right.

Rachel - Great to hear your scan went so well!  And you saw the heartbeat which reduces your chance of miscarriage to only 5%! I had a cyst at my 7 week scan & it had disappeared by 12 weeks, they told me that they are very normal & can come & go, so I really would not worry.

Hope everyone else is well today - great to have some BFP's joining us again!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning ladies  

Rachel - hope your cyst goes down soon.  The Cyst that Persists sounds like a song title   So glad your scan was great and you saw your clever little baby growing strong.  It's amazing, isn't it?

Aless - they will probably offer you a scan after your next test - if not, hassle them for one, bursting into tears if necessary.  I only told close friends and family who knew about the tx until I was (almost) 12 weeks, then told work and stuff.  Now the Head of our centre wants to put our news in the campus newsletter!!!   I DON'T THINK SO, cheeky herbert! They must be really short of proper news this week.....

Soz Oink - was getting you confused with someone else. Know what you mean about being hypersensitive after all the prodding we've had! Must be so exciting feeling bubs - I can't wait.


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ALESS  

Fantastic news!!

Bad news is that if you thought the 2ww was bad-this is way worse but we are all here to cheer you on.

So good to have new BFP's!

xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks,Minkey, Morgan and 36!!    I am now worrying because the clinic called yesterday to say it was a +ve and to go back on Wednesday to do another blood test. They say that they normally do 2 blood tests... I am now fretting over that fact!! No rest of mind...  

Big hugs


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Don't worry - they are just doing that to check that your levels are rising normally as they are supposed to double every couple of days - it's just standard practice for the places that do blood tests, nothing to worry about.

But obviously its agonizing - I had to wait a week for my 2nd test.  

Like 36 says, if you thought the 2ww was bad............


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Morgan... I still cannot believe my luck


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Aless- saw your post on nurse section too - don't worry about having to take 2 cyclogest - I think that's more or less standard procedure. i'm taking 2 a day until week 12 even though progesterone is supposedly fine - I just look on it as giving the pregnancy an even better chance.
Thanks for everyone's good wishes and advice about scan and cyst - Morgan - I think you've got something there with the song The Cyst that Persists!
Does the waiting get any easier at any point anyone?? At the mo I'm wishing time away until week 12 - but then I'm sure I'll be wishing for the next landmark stage!! Love Rachel xxx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Rachel, I am getting better


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Rachel - I hate to give you bad news but I don't think the waiting does get any better no!  I think I am alot less paranoid than I was in the early days, as when you can feel the baby moving around all the time it is very reassuring, but I still go from one appointment to the next waiting for them!

My next appointment is next Tuesday - I have a blood test before they start my Anti-D injections for my Rhesus negative blood.  Hoping to hear the heartbeat while I am there too.

Anyway, hope everyone is OK today!

Minkey x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Morning all,
So great to see more people joining the thread. I agree that the worrying doesn't end but like Minkey is easier when you can feel baby moving around. I start antenatal classes tomorrow night which is a bit scarey as it seems too soon but looking forward to them. Next midwifes apt next week.

Haven't bought anything for the baby yet but going to stay with my mum in a few weeks to start looking at buggy's etc so looking forward to that. Also realised that I've only got 8 weeks left at work after this week!!!! I've felt the weeks go quicker now than at the begining.

Aless, I to had a scan at 7 weeks at tx hospital and then referred for 'normal' antenatal care at a diff hospital. We paid to have a nuchal scan at 12 weeks and then nhs abnormality scan at 20 weeks. No more scans for us now!

Bye for now, Love Northern Lass xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy, girls my level on the test day was 85. Is that normal?   

The nurse confirmed that the idea is to check if those levels double each two days? They'll do another test on Friday if this one is normal and then a scan in 6 weeks time. The never ending waiting and freaking out


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Aless,

Can't help you I'm afraid with blood test levels as I tested on a saturday and didn't get blood test till monday and they didn't tell me the number! Welcome to the 9 month wait!!!!! I know it's easier said then done but try not to worry the hospital will be keeping a close eye on you. PLeased you have been given a scan date.

Bye for now, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Northern!!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Afternoon girls!

Aless - here's a link for info on HCG levels. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,8922.0.html
Yours sounds pretty normal and I'm sure your clinic is looking after you. I had to have stupid **** rockets until 9 weeks or so.

Rachel - Nope the waiting doesn't get any easier - I am dying of paranoia about my antenatal appt tomorrow - I'll be almost 14 weeks and had the last scan at 8 weeks so it feels like about 60 years ago and am terrified the babies have just disappeared or something.  I know it's silly. Hopefully they will offer me a dating scan to reassure me. I was mightily relieved to get to 12 weeks, though.

Minkey - hope you get to hear the hb, that'll be amazing. Sorry you have to have all those injections - my friend is Rhesus neg too and has to have some.

N Lass - antenatal classes will be exciting - tell us how you get on!

36, Floss -  

George Bush AGAIN - gutted  The whole world goes


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Morgan, Northern,Minkey, Floss, Rachel

I AM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Today, the clinic called and -listen to this- they say "congratulations!!"  I just couldn't believe, they are normally so cold. They told me to go for a scan on November 16 at 10.30 am, it is not necessary to do another blood test. She said that the levels are more than perfect, more than doubled in these 2 days   

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy                         

It is as if only today I had received the +ve...

Morgan, thanks for all your support! Our babies WON'T dissapear!!   

Minkey, please tell us ALL about heartbeats!

Floss!!! How are you??

Northern i can't believe this is happening to me   

Kisses and love to all of you


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay - it's official Aless!  You must be on


----------



## tag (Jan 7, 2004)

HI Ladies

I hope that you don't think that I am being inappropriate by asking this......but has anyone had af pains during the 2ww and then gone on for a BFP?

I am currently in the 2ww after iui no 5 and am beginning to despair!!!

Congrats to you all and keep healthy.

Love ~ Tag


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, tag, I had exactly that type of pains. I was so sure that they were af that I did the clearblue in order to call the clinic and arrange for the 5 iui straight away. I literally couldn't believe my eyes when i saw the pregnant in the screen. I bought the digital clearblue by mistake, since I had heard about the discouraging effect of the non pregnant screen. But I went to boots thinking in any other thing. It took me completely by surprise, I had no expectation at all, since the af feeling was so strong. 
Hope it helps...


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there,

Tag - I also had af type pains, it is really confusing because they continue after you get a BFP too.  It is not necessarily a bad sign, but can be a good one, so fingers crossed for you!

Northern Lass - I can't beleive you start your classes next week, I am very jealous!  Ours start in December, still that's not too long to wait.

Aless - Great news from your clinic, well done!! From about 15 weeks or so they can hear the heartbeat through your tummy with a doppler, so each time you visit the midwife you should get to do this - it is very reassuring when you are not yet feeling movements (or even if you are like me!)

Minkey x


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Minkey! As I am not british, I really don't understand the system here. Shall I call my gp? Or to a private gyn? I have one in the Cromwell Hospital.

Also, which types of tests did you do or think to do? The corionic one? Amnioscentesis?

I am reading "What to expect". 

Love, a


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Tag I was convinced that I AF was on it's way before my BFP.  I think it is nature's cruel irony that the two feel very similar.

As for the waiting business - I agree with everyone. I live from scan to scan, am convinced that something has gone wrong, the babies are dead etc. etc.  I am sure that when (and if!) they eventually emerge I'll start worrying about some other aspect of their lives.  Hello to the rest of my life of worrying.... but isn't it wonderful to have something like this to worry about.  After x2 years of trying I thought it would never come  

Hello to everyone... I'm not posting much because work is so busy (and I still haven't told them.. OOPS) and I just get home knackered.  Can't wait for next week strolling around the ruins of Pompeii and stuffing my face with yummy pasta dishes.

Elly xxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hey Everyone! 

Just wanted to make sure you had all seen this and therefore all have the chance to enter.

The latest good news is that one of our Fertility Friends has kindly offered us a £10 Debenhams vouchers as a prize for the competition winner! 

So come on everyone ... get snapping ... remember, as the saying goes ........

You got to be in it to win it!   ​
Dee
xxx
  *



Dee said:


> *
> 
> Calling all budding photographers out there!
> 
> ...


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

Aless - to answer your questions - yes you need to contact your GP to be booked into the "normal" system (i.e. the one for those who haven't had treatment!).  I did this at about 5 weeks pregnant, but mine told me to come back at 8-10 weeks as they don't bother to refer you until then, so you may want to wait until you have had your scan at the clinic & then go. They will then refer you to the hospital for a "booking in appointment" with a midwife & a scan at 12 weeks.  The ball starts rolling from there really & the rest of the appointments are booked for you as & when.  On top of this we had a private nuchal scan at 12 weeks (to test for downs), because of the low risk results we got back we didn't need any further tests, but if you get a high risk then you need to decide whether to have an amnio or not.

I think that covers the basics for the moment, but any more questions please ask  - oh I sound such an expert!! (I certainly am not!!)

Elly - when are you going to tell your work?

Hope everyone else is OK today?

Minkey x


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Minkey, many many thanks!!!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Just got back from the hospital and my 1st ante-natal appt.  We got a dating scan and were soooooooo pleased and relieved to see both babies there, growing well, strong heartbeats.  They are exactly the same size and were lying the same way.  Even got to see a close up of one wiggling little foot with all its tiny toes - sooooo cute!   

Apart from that, we were there for 3 hours waiting for blood tests and all sorts.   All very confusing but then I do have mush for brains at the moment.  We have decided against the blood test for spina bifida and Downs as it's not very conclusive for twins anyway and would just make me worry.

So that's my scan fix for another few weeks!   

Aless - I went to the docs at 7 weeks (after the 1st scan) and things started rolling from there.

Tag - don't worry about AF pains - loads of people get them and they also can be caused by cyclogest, if you are on it.

Elly - I'm impressed you've managed to keep it quiet at work for so long. I know you said they wouldn't be supportive, but it must be really hard for you not to blab.  When will you tell them?

Fantastic news about Candy!   Another BFP! Fingers crossed for Triciah and   for Moodle.

Love to everyone else
xxx Morgan


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy girls, 

Morgan, CONGRATULATIONS, soo cute!! you must be over the moon today!  

Minkey, many thanks for your answer. I think that I'll go private, since I am going back for good to Argentina on April/May and I'll have (fingers crossed) the baby there. I am also going there for more than a month in January, and I'll do all the arrangements. Here, I'll go to my gyn at the Cromwell Hospital to ask to be referred to an obstetritian and start doing all the tests before going back. It sounds more complicated than the real thing...

I have all sort of ethical concerns about tests, particularly the more invasive ones, such as amniocentesis and the corionic thing. Have you thought about that or is only me? I am 40...

Elly, I don't know for how long I will manage to be quite at work. I have already told to some of my closest women colleagues/friends... Not the bosses, of course!

Yeah, news about Candy are so good!

Today, I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TIRED. 

Love, A


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Not telling work has paid off. I have it in writing that I am going to be promoted.  Because of some complicated legal things (we are being taken over - so everything is being frozen) I won't get the pay etc. until Jan but to be honest it was really the title and recognition I was hoping for.  (although the money will be appreciated).

Now planning to hold off until we get back from holiday (20 weeks) by which time I believe it will be impossible to hide under fat jumpers. As it is I spend most of every day sucking my tummy in and hiding behind big documents.

I must admit the lack of big bump was worrying me but the 16 week scan showed all was OK so maybe I'm just going to have a growth spurt whilst on holiday.

It's fantastic news about Candy.

I have to go to see my mum now but will do a proper hello everyone e mail later today or tomorrow.

Elly xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just wanted to say hello to all you pregnant ladies. 

Elly and Morgan - great news on the scans.  

I was just sending Candy a pm about enjoying her pregnancy and not feeling guilty (as I did) now she's got her BFP and I reminded myself how encouraging it is for us waiting for that elusive BFP when we hear the news from you guys, so now I thought I'd post here and say so....does that make sense...sorry I think I'm rambling now...but I know what I mean!

Anyway, love to you all and your little ones...
Molly
x


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Molly, !!!!!!

Love, A


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

I have a half day at work today - hurrah! Going to order out first baby stuff today - I am sooooo excited!!!! 

It is fabulous news about Candy - I mailed her to say to come & join us when she is ready.

Aless - yes, I too had concerns about the invasive tests & would not have gone ahead had the risks been high, luckily they were not.  Sounds like you have a good plan for your care.

Molly - thanks for your thoughts!

Elly - my bump didn't arrive until about 22/23 weeks, so don't worry about lack of bump.  Mind you once it starts it does not stop!

Morgan - great to hear that you appointment went well - I hope you fell less worried about things now, it's reassuring isn't it?

Hello to everyone else!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone
Molly - thank you  - that's really kind of you.   It's hard not to feel you're fubbing it in sometimes. 

Minkey - have fun shopping! Can I come??!!!!!! Pleeeeez!

Elly -   on your promotion - this is definitely your year!   

Hi to everyone else.  Not feeling great today - another headache - so I think I am going to toddle off home at lunchtime.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

I meant rubbing not fubbing.  But fubbing is quite a cool new word too....


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hellow Girls!!
Minkey, GREAT!! I don't dare to go shopping..
Elly, congratulations!
Morgan, I hope you are enjoying your afternoon and feeling better. 
Today I had accupunture and reflexology and I am sooooooo relaxed with my cup of herbal tea!!   
See you later


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick hello so no personals I'm afraid. We are having quite a lot of buolding / decorating over the few weeks so probably going to lose internet connection and accessing in an open plan office at work with computer isn't an option!

Will try and and access somehow as the idea of not talking to you for a while is too much!!!

Take are of yourselves and sorry for no personal hellos.

Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I am off today for a week ....hooray ... but just wanted to say a proper hello to you all

Northern lass - hope the building isn't too disruptive
Aless - carry on with the relaxing.  My doctor said happy hormones are good ones so the more you do of this the better.  How come your ticker says only x2 weeks?  surely you are 4 - 5 weeks now?

Morgan - hope the headaches etc. get better.  I am not convinced that 'feeling like the best you've every felt' is true of pregnanccy. It's great to be pregnant but the symptoms......

Mikney - thanks for the advice about the bump.  Myne is definately there but quite small which is surprising given that therre are two blobs in there.  I guess they are just hiding at the back.  It is farily obvious to anyone with a brain though but my work coleagues aren't that observant and I have been wearing very big thick wooly jumpers (we don't wear suits).

Hi to Floss, Rachel, 36, Oink and anyone else I have missed too.

Speak to you in a week

Elly xxxxx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

hy!!

I have uptaded the ticker, but I really don't understand how it works. I don't know how I could be almost 4 weeks when it is almost 3 weeks from conception 

Hy, Northern!

Morgan, I hope you are feeling better today.  

Love, a


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Hope you are having a nice weekend.  I'm going to pop into town in a bit, do some christmas shopping (i know, it's only novemebr....). 

Headaches are managable at the moment and I'm finding I'm not minding all the other stuff - heartburn, tiredness, occasional nausea is just a bit of a nuisance and just reminds me that I am actually pregnant - hoorah!!  I feel like my hormones have calmed down a lot too, although DH says otherwise.....    Mind you, I agree with Elly, 'feeling the best you've ever felt' is a huge lie (more like 'feeling a bit crap but for a fantastic reason and proud of it').  Sounds like the 'childbirth isn't that painful' one - I'm not buying it!! 

N Lass - good luck with the decorating.

Elly - hope you have a great week off. 

Time to kick lazy DH out of his bed to get cracking on plastering and plumbing the bathroom.  While I swan off shopping .....maybe being pregnant isn't so bad when I can get out of stuff like that 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello everyone
Sorry I haven't posted for a while - I've been getting home from work and going to bed to sleep for a couple of hours until dh gets home, seeing him for about an hour and then going back to bed!! I've been pretty lucky sickness wise - but I am soooooooooo tired by the afternoons.
Had a bit of a panic last night as i had really bad sharp pains  - thought that was it - turned out to be very bad trapped wind!!! What a relief! 
Morgan - glad headaches etc more bearable. I too am enjoying getting out of doing stuff!
Candy - great news!! Are you joining us?
Elly - congratulations on your promotion
Everyone else - hope you are all happy and healthy
Going for a snooze now!
Lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Hope you all had good weekends!

So, we ordered the travel system & car seat on Friday, they will take 6-8 weeks to arrive .  It is quite a palaver (spelling?) taking it all out to the car to check the seat fits & that the buggy fitted in the boot when collapsed, I don't recommend doing it on a busy Saturday if you can avoid it!  We then spent a further 5 hours walking around Bluewater buying Christmas presents.  I want to get it all done before I get too big & can't be bothered! Wow I slept well on Friday night though!

On Saturday night we went to a fireworks party - I don't think baby liked the loud bangs, it kept jumping each time!

I hope everyone else is OK.  

Rachel - sorry to hear you are feeling so tired, it will pass I promise!
Northern Lass - good luck with all the decorating
Aless - the ticker works your date from the date of your last period I think, not from conception, which explains the difference.  I have only just dared go shopping now, so I know what you mean!
Morgan - hope you had a successful Christmas shop
Elly - have a good holiday

Hi to everyone else!

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello everyone  

Minkey - glad you had a successful shopping trip.  What travel system and car seat did you go for in the end?  Must have been a nightmare deciding - there are soooo many!

I got a lot of christmas shopping done, so am very pleased about that.  There was an international market in town and the men on the french fruit and veg stall spotted I was pregnant and immediately suggested I should be eating lots of raw garlic and gave me a free bulb!  We also bought a car to replace our ancient little one.  Found it on Ebay but turned out the seller only lived about a mile away from us!

Rachel - sorry you are so tired but it's good that you're getting lots of sleep.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morgan,

I have gone for the Bugaboo & the Maxi-Cosi Cabrio.  It did take ages to decide & then we argued over the colour!  Luckily parents are paying for most of the travel system luckily for us, as they did this for my nephew last year.

Minkey x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Us too Minkey, what colour did you choose in the end?

We haven't looked at the car seat yet, why did you choose that one?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oink,

With the Bugaboo it is only the Maxi-Cosi range that is compatible with it, so we only had the choice of two models & I preferred the Cabrio.  We went for Navy in the end - DH liked the red, but it was a little bright for me!!

Have you ordered your Bugaboo?

Minkey x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Minkey

Bugaboo all ordered, I saw something on a web site that said to order asap, so we did! But only because I'm 20 wks now ( I'll have to change the ticker, only just noticed its wrong!)  

My Dh chose the red pram, ferreri red I think he said, but then again he chose the name we are having!  

It made everything real when we were playing with the pram, it was good to be able to undo everything and then put it back together! Have you ordered the cosi-toes too, I can't remember if it comes with the pram and I'm not sure if I'd use it!?

Hope you are all ok and growing well, I still fit in all of my clothes, I can't wait to be big. We have had our 20 wk scan and we are having a boy!! I'm even more excited now, I'm really glad we are having a boy, I'll be able to give him my Dads name. My Dad died in 1996 and I would give the world to have him back, so having a boy has made it really special!   I just wish he could meet his Grandson!

Speak to you all soon X


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hola!

Minkey / Oink - all this shopping sounds fantastic!

oink - did everything go well with the scan?    You must be so pleased to be able to name the baby after your dad - that's a lovely legacy.

Nothing new from me - I am pretty tired and teasy after a really long day yesterday, and been running around all day today.  I am also pretty fed up with people asking if twins runs in the family, will they be identical, blah blah blah.  Fortunately it actually does (although on DH's side) so I'm not telling any fibs by saying yes.  Mind you, someone had the cheek to ask yesterday if it was through IVF - a woman I barely know.  So I lied - none of her flippin' business.  Close friends and family know about the tx because we told them, but I think its a hugely personal question to ask, especially of someone you hardly know.

take care all
byee
xxx morgan


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Morgan

The scan was amazing, we have to have another one next week though as he refused to show us his spine properly. Apparently I am carrying him really low, he is sitting in the breech position which explains the feelings I get really low down below!  

I have a horrible feeling that he will stay in that position and I will end up with a c-section! Oh well, what will be, will be!

I have seen him moving today, it's really weird, I haven't really got a bump yet and when he moves it still feels like a twitching muscle but today felt like proper movements, Dh felt him move the other day, he looked really shocked we presumed he wouldn't for quite a few more weeks!  

Take care
Love from
Oink X


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Morgan - I know what you mean - I find in general people can say the most insensitve things & ask most personal questions!  I am now at the point where all sorts of people feel perfectly at liberty to touch my stomach - I hate it!  Do I want the bloke in facilities at work putting his hand on my tummy?  No!  Do they ask if it's OK? No!  

Oink - really pleased that the scan went well, and so pleased that you are delighted to be having a little boy!  I am also very jealous that you know the sex, I really want to know what ours is!  I won't tell my DH that yours got to choose the colour of the Bugaboo - he will be most upset to have missed out on the red if someone else is getting one!

Hope everyone else is OK - I went for a blood test yeterday and the midwife has left me with a massive bruise this morning   - I thought it hurt more than usual at the time, she can't have done it very well.  

Minkey x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry girls - this is a real me me me message but I'm at work furtively writing this and I wanted some advice. Since Friday, when the morning cyclogest 'comes out' it is stained a light brown/yellow colour. I don't know whether this is still a bit of implantation old blood, my insides getting sensitive to pessaries, my cyst or what! I haven't got cramps. Did anyone else get this? It stops once all the pessary has come out and it doesn't happen in the evenings. I put a message on nurse part but didn't get much of a response. Sorry - i feel like a moaning minnie!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning,

Sorry Rachel - I didn't take cyclogest so am unable to help you with your question.

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Morning everyone
Rachel - I'm afriad I can't help either. I did take cyclogest but didn't have what you're describing. Maybe give your clinic a ring. There is some chat about this in the Rainbow 1st tri thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,17627.0.html
Does your whole pessary come out? I found that if I lay down for 20 minutes after taking it (or set my alarm early and stayed in bed), it had mostly absorbed by the time I got up (but still making messy pants - sorry tmi).

Minkey - are you going to find out the sex of yours or hold off until it's born? My best friend who is also expecting twins didn't want to know the success but found out by accident - someone at the hospital had written it in her notes and they shouldn't have! don't think we'll find out, but we may change our minds later.

Oink - plenty of time for bubs to move round - hope he does. How amazing to see him move!

How's everyone else? Sarah, Floss, Aless?

I am fine, still pretty tired after long trip on Monday - it's really taken it out of me all week. Done nothing every evening since except collapse in front of the tv.

love M xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hope everyone is having a good day
Morgan - thanks for the link. It's not that the whole pessary comes out, as like you i wake up early to put it in - it's just that it is getting stained because i'm spotting really lightly. My clinic finally got back to me today and said not to worry unless i get a proper bleed with pain. Luckily. my scan has been moved forward to next Monday instead of Thurs so less time to wait. I am feeling a bit calmer now.I have no sickness - but boy am i emotional!!! Dh doesn't know how to handle me at the moment! I'm teary and seem to take everything as a criticism! Well, back to the grindstone now!
Love Rachel xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hiya
glad you have an earlier scan - should put your mind at rest.
Know what you mean about dh - I seem to be overly sensitive and DH thinks I have completely lost my sense of humour  

Have borrowed some baby name books from the library.  DH and I can't agree on any names.  he has only come up with 1 idea so far (which I have now gone off) and has shot down every suggestion of mine, so we desperately need some inspiration.  

Anyone else find themselves scanning the credits at the end of tv shows to look out for interesting names?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morgan,

I would love to know the sex, yes, it is driving me mad that I don't! , but the hospital policy is not to tell us, so unless we pay for a private scan (which DH is so refusing to let me do!) I shall have to remain patient!!

We have come up with a shortlist of both sex names, but I can't really decide on anything until I see my baby, is that makes any sense?!

Minkey x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi all  

Not much to report from me except I must be a late starter....Morgan I have inherited your headaches!
Have had one every day for two weeks now and this morning's one was verging on a migraine.I did think originally it was stress as I have had a lot of things going on but now I think it's just being pg.

I asked at my Nuchal about the sex as as I was only 11wks it was difficult but they gave me an 85% probablility.Got to wait another 4 weeks for next scan and I think I will ask them.

Know what you mean about names and TV credits  -I have a shortlist and girls seem a lot easier than boys.

Rachel-hang in there-good news the scan is earlier.I hated the cyclogest so much I reverted to using the "back door"-far less messy!

Well am piling on the pounds now-over half a stone and the awful thing is I have no bump and the weight is going everywhere except out front!

Hope you all have a super weekend-I am off to Cornwall to see friends and then working in Somerset all next week to try and cut down on the driving a bit.

xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girlies
Sorry you are getting headaches, Sarah.  Make sure you drink loads of water / fluids - that sometimes helps a little.  It's a real pain, though, innit?

Have a lovely time in Cornwall and hope that less travelling helps you not be too tired.

I am off to meet up with my parents and sister this weekend.  Bit of shopping with my mum and on Sunday we are going to see my sister tapdancing in a show, so that should be fun!  We are all meeting up tomorrow for cocktails in some posh bar - what a waste, mine will have to be virgin      

DH now reckons he wants to know the sex    He says it's like getting to open a christmas present early. 

DH measured me again last night.  My waist has gone up by 10cm in the last 5 weeks - aaaaaaaaaargh!!  Hips, **** and boobs also expanding.  It is mostly blubber as the bubs are only teeny weeny still.

ta ta
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening!

Got a nasty stomach bug yesterday and have as a result spent the last 24 hours with my head down the toliet - most reminiscent of my morning sickness days - ugh!  

Feeling better this evening though and have kept my dinner down, baby is also obviously chuffed to be getting some food at last, it is doing a dance at the moment!

Morgan - I had a whole range of virgin cocktails on holiday while DH enjoyed the real ones - they are not too bad I suppose!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend - I have hit the third trimester this weekend, a real milestone & I am very pleased - just 12 weeks to go!

Minkey x


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Back from my holiday - DH had flu all week and I had a terrible cold. It rained non stop as well but actually we had a good time!  It was really nice to get away from it all and we managed to fit in a lot of culture (Pompeii, Paestum etc. etc.)

Now I am back I am back to worrying.... still haven't felt the blobs move yet.  Do you think this is normal. I am 19 1/2 weeks?  

Minkey sorry to hear about the bug. Hope it has cleared up now and congratulations for reaching the third trimester.  

Morgan we have asked not to know the sex (they could have told us at 16 weeks) so it's going to be a surprise. I really want two healthy babies and then a boy and girl but the two healthy babies is definately the important bit.  I agree with you about the twins question - I just say they run in  my mother's family (they do) and that's it. As far as I am concerned the IUI is our business and not every tom dick and harry...

thirtysix I know what you mean about the names. I am really sure about x2 girls names but can only think of one boy one so far. Of course DH hasn't decided yet but I am working on the 'plant the idea early' theory!

Rachel2 I hope the scan goes well and puts your mind at rest.

Hi to everyone else

Elly xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

Feeling much better now thanks!

Happy Monday to all - only 6 weeks left at work for me - hurrah!  We are still busy interviewing for my replacement, but no joy yet - we were hoping to have a 4 week handover period, so we need to find someone soon if that is still to happen!

Got my first anti-d injection tomorrow morning - not looking forward to that!

Hope everyone had a good weekend,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey everyone
Minkey - congratulations on reaching the 3rd tri!  That must be so exciting - not long for you to go now at all!  glad you are feeling better.

Elly - holiday sounds lovely but I'm sorry you and DH weren't so well.  Pompeii is fantastic, isn't it?  We went on our honeymoon this year.  As for feeling bubs - I read it can be 20 weeks or more and maybe it's different anyway for twins?  I dunno - less room to kick around in  Do you get another scan soon, or see your midwife? - that would put your mind at rest.  I'm sure you'll feel them soon anyway.

We had a great weekend.  Wnet on the Manchester Eye and went to see Bridget Jones.  mmmmmmmm Colin Firth.     I also feel like my tummy has stopped, which is a bit scary but probably just means I am getting used to it.  

Aless - how you getting on?  Have you got an expected due date yet?

Time for brekkie
xxx M


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

An update.....
*The IUI Girls BFP list*
Girls who've been through IUI and got a BFP (naturally, through IUI or through moving on to other tx).
Good luck, girls!

    
Minkey EDD 04/02/05 
Northern Lass EDD 24/02/05 
Scarlet EDD 06/03/05 
Oink EDD 24/03/05 
Elly EDD 06/04/05  
Thirtysix EDD 29/04/05 
Morgan EDD 06/05/05  
Floss EDD 22/05/05  
Rachel 2 EDD 19/06/05 
Aless EDD ?? 
Candy EDD ??


----------



## Elly (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I told work at last ... It was such a relief.  They were really really nice about it ( I was so shocked). A bit annoyed at it being 19+ weeks but they understood (there's someone else who was pregnant who was treated really badly - different boss - so this was one of the reasons I held off).  

Now I don't have to wear thick wooly jumpers any more!

Congratulations Minkey - does it feel like the time has flown?.  Seems to be dragging at the moment for me but this is probably because the next scan is due this week.

Morgan - Yep Pompeii was great (if wet!). I liked Herculaneaum better though - better preserved... did you visit there too?  I am resolved not to worry about the lack of kicks until after the scan on Friday.  Have you felt anything yet?

Hi to Northern Lass, Scarlet, Oink, Morgan, Flooss, Rachel, Aless and Candy too. Hope you are all doing well.

Elly xxxx


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi girls

I know that Aless was worried about progesterone levels and HCG levels so I posted a few pages on the IUI beginners guide.

Cheers
Megan


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick me post I'm afraid. Went to my mums on fri until y'day and had our last girlie weekend planned where I was supposed to start looking at baby things but spent whole time with D & V...not exactly what we'd planned! Felt bit better y'day but throwing up since 2am again this morning..phoned relief midwife and she just said see how you go today...trouble is having kitchen fiited and have to go through kitchen to bathroom so basically not eating or drinking anything so reducing the need for me to go! May post a question on ask a nurse...as worried about baby being dehydrated? Only on pc to send email to work re diary for december..so 'll catch up with everyone in more detail later...

Love Northern Lass xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Dear Girls, Sorry for not having posted for so long. I was so worried... And today, after a killing waiting time, the clinic (not dr!!! ) called me to say that my HGCS levels were not so high as they expected (about 5500 in day 28 after IUI), same with progesterone (from 104 in day 3 to 41 yesterday). They told me to rest and to drink lots of water and to go back there Monday morning for a scan and more tests, I imagine. At the beginning, I was so nervous that I understood that the levels were around 300 and was sure that the pg had ended. So, when I called again and they said the correct figure, I was a little relieved, since there is still hope. I took the time off from work, but I had to say... So, awful way of breaking the news... But everybody was wonderful and my dh is unbelievable sweet and understanding. I guess I am lucky to have him in this moment. Now, I will spend the next days in a couch, watching sex and the city and reading the very big novel about Mr Strange and Mr. Norrell or sthg like that. Anyway, i wanted to really thank you all, and Morgan, you are an angel! Girls, sorry for this me me me me me mail  
Kisses!, aless


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi All,

Aless - thinking of you, take it easy & keep your feet up!

Northern Lass - I had a nasty sickness bug last weekend - my midwife told me the baby takes what it needs from you, so will be the last to suffer, you will suffer before baby does, so try not to worry too much...hope you feel better soon.

Elly - well done on telling work!

To everyone else, hello!  Must dash, loads of work to do today!

Minkey x

PS Had my injection today - did not hurt abit! All that worry for nothing!


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Aless,

Stay possitive and do as you're told..and let DH look after you! Hope you get good news soon. Take care of yourself, Love Northern Lass xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey girls
Aless - look after yourself - I know it's going to be really scary and hard to wait so long but hopefully those levels will start rising again.  And sounds like you've got some great support around you   

Northern Lass - sorry to hear you've been poorly.  I agree with Minkey - the baby will not suffer and will just suck you dry!  Hope you can at least drink plenty fluids and that you feel better soon.

Elly - glad telling work went well - must be a weight off your shoulders.  We didn't get to Herculaneum - hopefully next time.

No signs of babies moving yet but could be 4 - 6 weeks yet - I must learn to be patient.   

Minkey - wow - you really are on a count down to christmas, with finishing work soon! Excellent.

hello everyone else
xxxx


----------



## Claireabelle (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi positive girls - would you mind if I join you all? Not sure if you have read my posts but at the moment am pregnant but have nasty brown gunky stuff when I go to the loo and am having a hellish time with my clinic as they have lost my blood tests   and refuse to do any more for my sake (so they say lol) Have longed to join this thread for months now 

At the moment am clinically 5 weeks pg.

p.s is nasty taste in mouth normal - bitter

Clairexxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Claire,

Of course you can join us - Congratulations on your BFP!!  Hope the gunk clears up & that you find out what it is - keep pushing the clinic for an answer won't you.

A funny taste in your mouth is very common I think, I didn't get it, but lots of others have.

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

new home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18085.0.html


----------

